# Ubisoft: Lootboxen sind ein Segen für die Spieleindustrie



## Darkmoon76 (15. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft: Lootboxen sind ein Segen für die Spieleindustrie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft: Lootboxen sind ein Segen für die Spieleindustrie*


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2018)

> Niemand muss Lootboxen kaufen. Doch manche Spieler freuen sich darüber, kosmetische Items etwa für das kommende Trials Rising zu bekommen, weil sie sich dann online optisch von anderen Spielern abheben.


Daß man sowas früher™ zum Freischalten für besondere ingame Leistungen integriert hat, was* gerade wegen *DLCs und Lootboxen in deutlich geringerem Umfang, falls überhaupt noch vorhanden ist, und dadurch das Spielerlebnis - neutral gesagt: _verändert_, lassen wir dabei mal außer acht? 
oder auch, was die Spieler davon halten? Egal, Hauptsache irgendwer zahlt? ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2018)

Früher könnte man solche Sachen erspielen und wissentlich bestimmte Aufgaben in einem Spiel erledigen, um eben diese Gegenstände zu bekommen.

Wenn der Spieler aber heute eine bestimmte Sache haben möchte, dann muss er grinden, grinden, grinden und bekommt die Sache, die er gerne haben möchte irgendwann durch Zufall, wenn er nicht vorher schon entnervt aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Murdoc85 (15. November 2018)

Ja ne ist klar, dass Geld fließt nur in die Entwicklung und nicht zu den Ceo's und Aktionären xD 

PR geschwurbel vom feinsten, was er meinte war sicher die 10% Wale machen uns genug Geld, warum also anstrengen, einfach recyceln, weil die trottel kaufen es eh. Und der Rest der Spieler kann uns mal.


----------



## Shinizm (15. November 2018)

Wenns auf dem Lvl von Odysse bleibt, isses mir wurscht. Das Game beschmeisst einen an jeder Ecke mit neuem Loot.


----------



## ivans (15. November 2018)

Niemand muss Lootboxen kaufen.

Erm, ja ne is klar. *Geht wieder FIFA FUT spielen*


----------



## Batze (15. November 2018)

> .....und sie haben laut ihm auch maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass Spiele immer populärer geworden sind.


Kann mal jemand bei dem den Stecker ziehen. Also PR und das übliche Gerede kennt man ja um Lootboxen&Co Schön zu Reden, aber solche verlogenen Aussagen gehen definitiv zu weit. Der merkt doch die Einschläge nicht mehr.


----------



## Orzhov (15. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß man sowas früher™ zum Freischalten für besondere ingame Leistungen integriert hat, was* gerade wegen *DLCs und Lootboxen in deutlich geringerem Umfang, falls überhaupt noch vorhanden ist, und dadurch das Spielerlebnis - neutral gesagt: _verändert_, lassen wir dabei mal außer acht?
> oder auch, was die Spieler davon halten? Egal, Hauptsache irgendwer zahlt? ...



Süchtigmachende Mechanismen halt.


----------



## hannes3120 (15. November 2018)

Naja - vor 30 Jahren mussten Spiele noch so entwickelt werden damit sie gerade so noch lauffähig waren weil die Hardware noch nicht so leistungsstark war. Wenn man heute ein Spiel entwickeln will welches Aktuelle Hardware voll ausnutzt (mehr oder weniger die Definition von AAA) dann ist der Aufwand ungleich größer als damals, da Level größer und Texturen hochauflösender sind und die zusätzliche Rechenleistung eine Reihe immer komplexer werdender Systeme erlaubt, welche dann oft auch ausgenutzt werden will.

Um das zu leisten braucht man heute zwangsweise mehr Mitarbeiter um ein AAA-Spiel zu entwickeln als früher, weshalb die Preise die man für ein Spiel bezahlt eigentlich zu niedrig sind und sich nur rentieren wenn man einen wirklichen Ausnahme-Hit entwickelt hat was durch den Konkurrenzdruck und den schnelleren Preisverfall sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

Entweder muss man sich damit abfinden dass man wieder mehr für Spiele bezahlt (bis zu 100 Euro auf PC und dementsprechend mehr auf Konsolen weil Sony und Microsoft noch ihren Anteil haben wollen) und nicht nur auf den nächsten Sale wartet.

Wenn sich die aktuelle Entwicklung so fortsetzt dass nur noch die wenigsten Leute überhaupt zum Release kaufen und selbst dann zu einem eigentlich zu niedrigem Preis, dann kann es eigentlich keine Alternative zu Mikrotransaktionen geben - wenn sich diese dann nur in Skins äußern und keinen anderen Einfluss auf das Spiel haben und damit dann Wale die Querfinanzierung der Entwicklung übernehmen habe ich da kein Problem mit - man muss sich halt nur der Mechanismen bewusst sein und sich beim Kauf von Lootboxen selbst zurückhalten.


----------



## SnakeP (15. November 2018)

Ich finde ein System wie bei League of Legends in Ordnung (habe mit LoL vor 2 Jahren aufgehört). Damals waren alle Helden über Spielzeit freischaltbar. Skins mussten bezahlt werden.
Eindeutig dagegen bin ich, wenn man nicht genau weiß was man bekommt und nur ein Zufallslos kauft. Das ist in meinen Augen ganz klar Abzocke und durchaus im Bereich des Glücksspiels.


----------



## suggysug (15. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand bei dem den Stecker ziehen. Also PR und das übliche Gerede kennt man ja um Lootboxen&Co Schön zu Reden, aber solche verlogenen Aussagen gehen definitiv zu weit. Der merkt doch die Einschläge nicht mehr.



Das kommt bei der Champagner-Weihnachtsfeier bei Ubisoft raus. (Dank "Micros"?) Vielleicht waren auch ein paar Stargäste von EA dabei.


----------



## Celerex (16. November 2018)

Ob sich da jemand kurz vor Weihnachten ein paar Boni versprochen hat? 

Lootboxen mit kosmetischen Items jucken mich nicht die Bohne. Spiele, wo man sich Skins/Outfits noch so freispielen kann, gibt es nach wie vor mehr als genug (aktuelle Beispiele wären Hitman 2, BF V, RDR 2 oder Spiderman) und wenn einige MP Spiele auf sowas setzen, dann sollen die Spieler das von mir aus kaufen. Das macht sie ja nicht zu besseren Spielern.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

hannes3120 schrieb:


> Naja - vor 30 Jahren mussten Spiele noch so entwickelt werden damit sie gerade so noch lauffähig waren weil die Hardware noch nicht so leistungsstark war. Wenn man heute ein Spiel entwickeln will welches Aktuelle Hardware voll ausnutzt (mehr oder weniger die Definition von AAA) dann ist der Aufwand ungleich größer als damals, da Level größer und Texturen hochauflösender sind und die zusätzliche Rechenleistung eine Reihe immer komplexer werdender Systeme erlaubt, welche dann oft auch ausgenutzt werden will.
> 
> Um das zu leisten braucht man heute zwangsweise mehr Mitarbeiter um ein AAA-Spiel zu entwickeln als früher, weshalb die Preise die man für ein Spiel bezahlt eigentlich zu niedrig sind und sich nur rentieren wenn man einen wirklichen Ausnahme-Hit entwickelt hat was durch den Konkurrenzdruck und den schnelleren Preisverfall sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> ...


Eins vorweg ich zähle zu den Typen Spieler die gerne zum Release ein Spiel kaufen, aber
auch wenn das was du schreibst nachvollziehbar ist steht es leider im Wiederspruch zum Aktienkurs.
Zudem was die Angebote angeht so sei versichert das die vom Großhändler kommen und nicht von den Firmen (Damit will ich andeuten das selbst dann die Spiele Industrie ihren einkalkulieren Gewinn macht und da Spielt es keine Rolle ob das Spiel 70 oder 20 Euro beim Großhandel kostet.).  Es ist zwar vieles teurer geworden in der Herrstellung, aber die Nachfrage ist auch größer geworden. Mehr Nachfrage bedeutet mehr Einnahmen.

Und obgleich Spieler jammern das Spiele zu teuer sind, jammern Firmen das Spiele zu günstig sind und rechtfertigen so zb "Micros".
Es hält sich also die Wage.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. November 2018)

> Und dieser höhere Profit wandert dann wiederum in die Entwicklung von Spielen


Wohl eher in die Entwicklung von noch mehr Lootboxen. Ich halte es für verwerflich, den Neid auf Statusssymbole zu schüren, ganz besonders unter Jugendlichen. Bei Free2Play-Games kann ich das noch tolerieren, die müssen sich ja irgendwie finanzieren, in Kaufspielen akzeptiere ich so etwas nicht. Allerdings kaufe ich aus anderen Gründen ohnehin keine Spiele mit Online-Zwang und nur da funktioniert die Masche ja...


----------



## Tut_Ench (16. November 2018)

Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dasss ich mich in einem Singleplayerspiel optisch von meinen Mitspielern abheben kann.....ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die NPCs wissen sollen, was ich für ein cooler Typ und es hilft ja auch der historischen Genauigkeit, wenn ich mit Totenmaske auf einem Einhorn durch Athen reite xD


----------



## Worrel (16. November 2018)

hannes3120 schrieb:


> Naja - vor 30 Jahren mussten Spiele noch so entwickelt werden damit sie gerade so noch lauffähig waren weil die Hardware noch nicht so leistungsstark war. Wenn man heute ein Spiel entwickeln will welches Aktuelle Hardware voll ausnutzt (mehr oder weniger die Definition von AAA) dann ist der Aufwand ungleich größer als damals, da Level größer und Texturen hochauflösender sind...


Gleichzeitig gibt es aber auch das Wissen von 30 Jahren Spieleentwicklung und immer weiter verbesserte Tools. Heutzutage fängt ja keiner mehr an, eine Licht und Schatten-Engine von Grundauf neu zu bauen und sich zu überlegen, welche Texturen man davon wie beeinflussen lassen will. Vor 30 Jahren aber gab es noch nichtmal Standards wie DirectX, so daß man für sämtliche Grafikkarten Linien extra programmieren mußte (Tomb Raider 1 hatte beispielsweise diverse .exe Dateien für verschiedene Grafikkarten dabei)


----------



## Mutterkrone (16. November 2018)

Gieriger Geier Konzern findet Glücksspiel für Videospiele gut. Koloriere mich überrascht.


----------



## schokoeis (16. November 2018)

Ah die Lootboxen-Sau wird mal wieder durchs Dorf getrieben. Die Diskussion ist müßig, so lange das gekauft wird, wirds auch eingebaut, egal was hier viele für eine Meinung haben. 
Dabei muss man ja sagen das es in AC sogar noch human ist, weil man direkt Items kaufen kann und keine Gamble-Box.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ah die Lootboxen-Sau wird mal wieder durchs Dorf getrieben. Die Diskussion ist müßig, so lange das gekauft wird, wirds auch eingebaut, egal was hier viele für eine Meinung haben.
> Dabei muss man ja sagen das es in AC sogar noch human ist, weil man direkt Items kaufen kann und keine Gamble-Box.



Mag sein, aber trotzdem darf's kein Tabuthema sein. Wenn sie sowas einbauen müssen sie eben auch damit rechnen das es nicht jeder "geil" findet und/oder dazu schweigt. Wenn sie dies dann auch noch Scheinheilig verkaufen wollen ist das reine Provokation.
Mir sind eigentlich die "Micros" die nur aufs Design gehen egal. "Micros" ala Forza Fifa NFS usw die sich aber Gameplay ausweiten sind aber ein absolutes No-Go. Auch Ubisoft griff so ins Gameplay bei (zb.) Far Cry 5 ein, den mit dem Seasonpass bekam man von Start aus nützliche Waffen und Fahrzeuge die eben deutlich das Spiel erleichtert haben, wärend andere ohne Seasonpass dies nicht hatten und es folglich schwerer hatten.
Der Anfang war Addons, die zu DLC wurden und jetzt langsam in "Micros" ausartet. Und was kommt dann? Bezahlpflichtige Hauptmissionen?
( Wobei man auch sagen muss das Addons und manche DLC durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben und es für den Aufwand nur fair ist da Geld zu verlangen)

Und egal welche "Micros" sie Verkaufen, wenn sie es so durchziehen wollen, - bitte sehr sollen sie es tun (viele werden dem entsprechend mit der Zeit Abstand von gewisse Titel nehmen) aber ohne das PR-gebrabbel das nur noch mehr die Leute aufregt und somit Salz in die offene Wunde streut..


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2018)

muss dem mann zumindest teilweise zustimmen. wenn ein paar großinvestoren aka whales mir indirekt mein spielvergnüngen mit dem kauf von massen an kosmetischem schnickschnack ermöglichen, kann ich das eigentlich nur befürworten. und das auch hier oft zu hörende argument, dass man so was früher alles gratis freispielen konnte, stimmt zumindest pauschal einfach nicht.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> muss dem mann zumindest teilweise zustimmen. wenn ein paar großinvestoren aka whales mir indirekt mein spielvergnüngen mit dem kauf von massen an kosmetischem schnickschnack ermöglichen, kann ich das eigentlich nur befürworten. und das auch hier oft zu hörende argument, dass man so was früher alles gratis freispielen konnte, stimmt zumindest pauschal einfach nicht.



Früher war es aber auch so das diese erst deutlich nach Release kamen. Deswegen hab ich ja auch Far Cry genannt, denn da ist es ebenso das du mit Gesamtpaket von 100 Euro auch den Heli mit Racketenwerfer hast.
Klar kann man sich den erspielen dennoch ist das ein deutlicher Vorteil gegenüber "Normalspieler".


----------



## schokoeis (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber trotzdem darf's kein Tabuthema sein. Wenn sie sowas einbauen müssen sie eben auch damit rechnen das es nicht jeder "geil" findet und/oder dazu schweigt. Wenn sie dies dann auch noch Scheinheilig verkaufen wollen ist das reine Provokation.
> Mir sind eigentlich die "Micros" die nur aufs Design gehen egal. "Micros" ala Forza Fifa NFS usw die sich aber Gameplay ausweiten sind aber ein absolutes No-Go. Auch Ubisoft griff so ins Gameplay bei (zb.) Far Cry 5 ein, den mit dem Seasonpass bekam man von Start aus nützliche Waffen und Fahrzeuge die eben deutlich das Spiel erleichtert haben, wärend andere ohne Seasonpass dies nicht hatten und es folglich schwerer hatten.
> Der Anfang war Addons, die zu DLC wurden und jetzt langsam in "Micros" ausartet. Und was kommt dann? Bezahlpflichtige Hauptmissionen?
> ( Wobei man auch sagen muss das Addons und manche DLC durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben und es für den Aufwand nur fair ist da Geld zu verlangen)
> ...



Natürlich soll das kein Tabuthema sein. Ich geb dir ja auch recht, aber so lang die Leute aber nur drüber reden und keine Konsequenzen in Form von "nicht kaufen" folgen lassen, wird sich halt nix ändern. Börsennotierte Unternehmen verstehen einzig und allein die Sprache des Geldes. Und diese scheint förmlich nach Lootboxen und Mikrotransaktionen zu schreien.


----------



## Worrel (16. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ... und das auch hier oft zu hörende argument, dass man so was früher alles gratis freispielen konnte, stimmt zumindest pauschal einfach nicht.


Spontan fällt mir _Tomb Raider Anniversary _ein, bei dem man ... *neun *Outfits freispielen konnte - _Tomb Raider 2 _hatte wohl immerhin fünf dabei.

Und da es damals™ noch keine Lootboxen und DLCs gab, gab es solche alternativen Skins eben umsonst. Im Gegensatz zu heute, wo man zig Lootkisten vor das Wunschitem im virtuellen Kleiderschrank stellt. Und da sich das zu rentieren scheint, haben viele Spiele diesbezüglich ihr Angebot aufgestockt - auch wenn die Frage durchaus berechtigt ist, wie viele re-Colors eine Protossdrone braucht ...


----------



## Jalpar (16. November 2018)

"Und dieser höhere Profit wandert dann wiederum in die Entwicklung von Spielen."

Das hätte aber zwei Konsequenzen. Entweder

a) Er erscheinen mehr Spiele in einem Jahr als zuvor,

oder

b) es erscheinen genauso viele Spiele in einem Jahr wie zuvor, aber von deutlich höherer Qualität (bessere Animationen, besseres Storytelling, bugfrei, etc.).

Ist eines davon der Fall?


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir _Tomb Raider Anniversary _ein, bei dem man ... *neun *Outfits freispielen konnte - _Tomb Raider 2 _hatte wohl immerhin fünf dabei.


... und bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider hab ich vom Start weg ~10 Outfits zur Verfügung? Irgendwie sowas. 



Spoiler



... etwas unfair, weil ich die super-duper-mega-rofl-Edition hab. Keine Ahnung was in der "normalen" drin ist, oder auch nicht. 





> Und da es damals™ noch keine Lootboxen und DLCs gab, gab es solche alternativen Skins eben umsonst. Im Gegensatz zu heute, wo man zig Lootkisten vor das Wunschitem im virtuellen Kleiderschrank stellt. Und da sich das zu rentieren scheint, haben viele Spiele diesbezüglich ihr Angebot aufgestockt - auch wenn die Frage durchaus berechtigt ist, wie viele re-Colors eine Protossdrone braucht ...


... mir sind Skins oder andere optische Anpassungen völlig Wumpe. 

Nehmen wir doch mal WoW mit seinen ganzen Mounts die man kaufen kann, du spielst ja auch WoW. Wieviele Mounts hast du dir gekauft? Ist es wichtig? Macht es was aus? Kennst du Leute die Mounts kaufen?

Soll doch jeder machen wie er möchte, nichts könnte mir egaler sein. In Forza gibt es ja auch Lootboxen, welche man mit Ingame-Credits bezahlen kann, auch das lässt mich völlig kalt. Da kauf ich mir lieber ein Fahrzeug und gut ist, Outfits 'nehme' ich beim Erreichen von einem neuen Rang etc.pp.

Ansonsten: wer kann es den Entwicklern und Publishern übel nehmen wenn sie einen Markt bedienen, der zweifelsfrei verfügbar ist? 

Es ist doch durchaus legitim hier Geld zu generieren, wenn die Spielerschaft eben bereit ist, hierfür Geld zu bezahlen. Angebot und Nachfrage, that's it.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2018)

einige der Tomb Raider Kostüme bekommt man ja wenn man die beiden Vorgänger besitzt bzw. gespielt hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider hab ich vom Start weg ~10 Outfits zur Verfügung? Irgendwie sowas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der normalen Version lassen sich diverse Skins selbst erstellen, entsprechende Materialien, erlegte Wildtiere und erfüllte Nebenquests vorausgesetzt. Ich meine sogar dass es mehr als 10 waren.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Soll doch jeder machen wie er möchte, nichts könnte mir egaler sein. In Forza gibt es ja auch Lootboxen, welche man mit Ingame-Credits bezahlen kann, auch das lässt mich völlig kalt. Da kauf ich mir lieber ein Fahrzeug und gut ist, Outfits 'nehme' ich beim Erreichen von einem neuen Rang etc.pp.



Und der VIPpass?


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und der VIPpass?


... was soll damit sein? Ich glaub bei Forza hab ich auch die max. Edition mit allen neuen Fahrzeugen für "umsonst" ... nur auch das interessiert mich eher sekundär. 

Ich glaub ich hab die besonderen Fahrzeuge nicht einmal gewählt, maximal dann, wenn irgendein Rennen ein spezielles Fahrzeug erfordert und ich es dadurch bekommen hab. Im Normalfall müsste man dann einfach ein paar $ in die Hand nehmen und ein Fahrzeug aus der Kategorie bzw. Klasse kaufen.

Also irgendwie nichts, wo ich mir denken würde "Alter, p2w!!111einself".


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was soll damit sein? Ich glaub bei Forza hab ich auch die max. Edition mit allen neuen Fahrzeugen für "umsonst" ... nur auch das interessiert mich eher sekundär.
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab die besonderen Fahrzeuge nicht einmal gewählt, maximal dann, wenn irgendein Rennen ein spezielles Fahrzeug erfordert und ich es dadurch bekommen hab. Im Normalfall müsste man dann einfach ein paar $ in die Hand nehmen und ein Fahrzeug aus der Kategorie bzw. Klasse kaufen.
> 
> Also irgendwie nichts, wo ich mir denken würde "Alter, p2w!!111einself".



Also ich sehe schon ein Unterschied wenn jemand der zb Trophäen in sammelt mir dem VIPpass der kostenpflichtig ist, es deutlich einfacher hat diese zu erfüllen und sei es nur um eine Angegebene Menge an Autos zu sammeln.
Ist das kein Eingriff in den Spielfluss?


----------



## Worrel (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nehmen wir doch mal WoW mit seinen ganzen Mounts die man kaufen kann, du spielst ja auch WoW. Wieviele Mounts hast du dir gekauft? Ist es wichtig? Macht es was aus? Kennst du Leute die Mounts kaufen?


Konkret habe ich *ein* Mount im Shop gekauft (10 Euro Sale)
Über Promotion/CEs als Teil des Gesamtpaketes: *fünf *(WoD CE, Legion CE, BlizzCon 2017 VT, WC3 Reforged Pre Order, 6 Monats Abo)



> Soll doch jeder machen wie er möchte, nichts könnte mir egaler sein.


Angenommen, es gibt doch mal irgendwas, das du gern haben möchtest - aber dank der Lootboxschwemme gibt's das eben nur exklusiv über die Lootboxen. Dann wäre es doch besser, wenn man das ingame freispielen könnte, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Also ich sehe schon ein Unterschied wenn jemand der zb Trophäen in sammelt mir dem VIPpass der kostenpflichtig ist, es deutlich einfacher hat diese zu erfüllen und sei es nur um eine Angegebene Menge an Autos zu sammeln.
> Ist das kein Eingriff in den Spielfluss?


... keine Ahnung, ich spiele es am PC und mir könnten Achievements nicht egaler sein.

Für mich sind Erfolge nicht unbedingt die Definition von Spielfluss, sondern der Spielfluss ist für mich ... das Spiel. Das einzige, wo man dann einen Unterschied bemerkt, ist das von mir geschriebene ... aber ich denke nicht, dass man in Forza auch nur ansatzweise Geldsorgen hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Angenommen, es gibt doch mal irgendwas, das du gern haben möchtest - aber dank der Lootboxschwemme gibt's das eben nur exklusiv über die Lootboxen. Dann wäre es doch besser, wenn man das ingame freispielen könnte, oder?


Zumindest könnte man diese Option anbieten. Kostet dann eben nur etwas mehr Fleiß und investierte Zeit. Lootboxen sind ja in der Regel für die - ich sag mal - ""Ungeduldigen" gedacht.



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Konkret habe ich *ein* Mount im Shop gekauft (10 Euro Sale)
> Über Promotion/CEs als Teil des Gesamtpaketes: *fünf *(WoD CE, Legion CE, BlizzCon 2017 VT, WC3 Reforged Pre Order, 6 Monats Abo)


... und wieviel Mounts kann man im Spiel freispielen? 100? 

Worauf ich hinaus will ... du bist doch durch etwas kosmetischem nicht im Nachteil, find ich jedenfalls. Die Mounts sind nicht schneller als die frei verfügbaren Mounts, glaub ich jedenfalls.



> Angenommen, es gibt doch mal irgendwas, das du gern haben möchtest - aber dank der Lootboxschwemme gibt's das eben nur exklusiv über die Lootboxen. Dann wäre es doch besser, wenn man das ingame freispielen könnte, oder?


Natürlich wäre es besser oder perfekt, wenn jeder Spieler alles haben *könnte*, nur leider sind mir solche Dinge eben nicht wichtig.

Was das Freispielen betrifft, ich schaff es ja kaum die Spiele durchzuspielen, d.h. ich hab nicht mal die Zeit für solche Dinge, um so etwas freispielen zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zumindest könnte man diese Option anbieten. Kostet dann eben nur etwas mehr Fleiß und investierte Zeit. Lootboxen sind ja in der Regel für die - ich sag mal - ""Ungeduldigen" gedacht.


... vor allem ist es doch *meistens* so, dachte ich jedenfalls.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... keine Ahnung, ich spiele es am PC und mir könnten Achievements nicht egaler sein.
> 
> Für mich sind Erfolge nicht unbedingt die Definition von Spielfluss, sondern der Spielfluss ist für mich ... das Spiel. Das einzige, wo man dann einen Unterschied bemerkt, ist das von mir geschriebene ... aber ich denke nicht, dass man in Forza auch nur ansatzweise Geldsorgen hat.



Aha. Ich spiel es auch auf dem PC, hab auch VIP ein Freund spielt es auch aber ohne VIP. Ich hab alle Villen und über 300 Autos  Er etwa 200 Autos und ihn fehlen 2 Villen unter anderem die 15 Mio Burg. (Ich hab 10 Stunden mehr auf der Uhr als er aber das sollte nicht den Unterschiederklären und er Spielt sogar auf einen höheren Schwierigkeitgrad - so das ich 95% er sogar 110% Geld extra pro Rennen bekommen)
Ich kann da schon eine gewisse Unfairniss erkennen die man sich erkaufen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Aha. Ich spiel es auch auf dem PC, hab auch VIP ein Freund spielt es auch aber ohne VIP. Ich hab alle Villen und über 300 Autos  Er etwa 200 Autos und ihn fehlen 2 Villen unter anderem die 15 Mio Burg. (Ich hab 10 Stunden mehr auf der Uhr als er aber das sollte nicht den Unterschiederklären und er Spielt sogar auf einen höheren Schwierigkeitgrad - so das ich 95% er sogar 110% Geld extra pro Rennen bekommen)
> Ich kann da schon eine gewisse Unfairniss erkennen die man sich erkaufen kann.


Burg? Villen? 

Du sprichst hier von Horizon 4, oder? 

Ich spreche von Forza (7)! 

So oder so, unfair wäre es, wenn er sich diese Dinge nicht erspielen *könnte*. Kann er aber, dauert nur länger.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2018)

wozu braucht man denn eine burg / villa in einem rennspiel?


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Burg? Villen?
> 
> Du sprichst hier von Horizon 4, oder?
> 
> Ich spreche von Forza (7)!



Naja ich geh halt vom Aktuellen aus :p.

Aber auch im 7 ist der VIP Pass ein deutlicher Vorteil . Da hätte ich ohne bestimmt nicht meine 730 Autos zusammengekratz.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wozu braucht man denn eine burg / villa in einem rennspiel?


Virtuelle dicke Hose und virtuelle Girls die in der virtuellen Burg um virtuelle Autos tanzen.

Hast du denn gar keine Ahnung?! 

Aber ja, für mich auch absoluter Quark. Nur soll halt jeder machen was er möchte und wenn jemand gern Autos und Häuser sammelt, warum nicht. Genau so in WoW: es gibt Leute die sich Stunde um Stunde um die Ohren schlagen, nachts um drei nach Gruppen für Achievement-Runs suchen und wofür? Für ein paar Punkte.

Nichts für mich.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wozu braucht man denn eine burg / villa in einem rennspiel?



Ich bin auch kein Fan von.... Auch nicht von den Klamotten... -.-"


----------



## xaan (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten: wer kann es den Entwicklern und Publishern übel nehmen wenn sie einen Markt bedienen, der zweifelsfrei verfügbar ist?
> 
> Es ist doch durchaus legitim hier Geld zu generieren, wenn die Spielerschaft eben bereit ist, hierfür Geld zu bezahlen. Angebot und Nachfrage, that's it.





			
				Ubi_Warlock schrieb:
			
		

> versteht, dass Lootboxen kontrovers beäugt werden, doch die Kisten ermöglichen es Ubisoft ganz einfach, mehr Geld einzunehmen.



Ich verstehe ja, dass Glücksspielsucht* ein Problem ist. Insbesondere wenn man Minderjährige diesem Risiko aussetzt. Aber damit wird halt Geld verdient. Da kann man halt nichts machen. Geld machen hat Vorfahrt vor allen anderen Werten.

*frei ersetzbar durch alles was irgendeiner Verkaufsbeschränkung unterliegt: Zigaretten, Alkohol, Kokain, Meth...


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Naja ich geh halt vom Aktuellen aus :p.




Wobei mich die Landschaft in 3 & 4 schon interessiert, vor allem wenn man viele Dinge aus Australien wiedererkennt wenn man selbst schon einmal da war, z.B. die Ocean Road und 12 Apostel.



> Aber auch im 7 ist der VIP Pass ein deutlicher Vorteil . Da hätte ich ohne bestimmt nicht meine 730 Autos zusammengekratz.


... und wieviele davon fährst du regelmäßig aus? 

Soll jeder machen wie er mag und das man durch den VIP Pass die DLC Fahrzeuge bekommt ist ein netter Bonus, bezahlt wurden sie ja trotzdem. Aber schlussendlich wird man die 730 Fahrzeuge niemals nie alle fahren können und sowas ist nur für Sammler und "Haben-Wollen"-Spieler, spielerisch beeinträchtigt wirst du wg. den Klassen nicht, wenn du jetzt ein normales, kaufbares Fahrzeug fahren musst.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei mich die Landschaft in 3 & 4 schon interessiert, vor allem wenn man viele Dinge aus Australien wiedererkennt wenn man selbst schon einmal da war, z.B. die Ocean Road und 12 Apostel.


Also den 4rer würde ich ganz klar empfehlen grade der Jahreswechsel (der im Wochentakt statt findet) sorgt ungemein für sehr viel Abwechslung. 
Zudem gibt's da auch Rallys die ich in Motorsport sehr vermisse!



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wieviele davon fährst du regelmäßig aus?
> 
> Soll jeder machen wie er mag und das man durch den VIP Pass die DLC Fahrzeuge bekommt ist ein netter Bonus, bezahlt wurden sie ja trotzdem. Aber schlussendlich wird man die 730 Fahrzeuge niemals nie alle fahren können und sowas ist nur für Sammler und "Haben-Wollen"-Spieler, spielerisch beeinträchtigt wirst du wg. den Klassen nicht, wenn du jetzt ein normales, kaufbares Fahrzeug fahren musst.


Naja in über 700 Stunden fährt man doch recht viel^^. Ich hab jedes mindestens 2 mal gefahren. Aber klar gewisse Auto fahr ich auch bevorzugter.
Was das sammeln angeht so gibt es nunmal auch Menschen die das tun wollen. Jeder spielt anders deswegen habe ich Trophäen genannt. Meine Freundin sammelt die zb auf der PS4 liebend gerne und da darf es einfach keine DLCs oder Micros geben die diesen "Wettbewerb" stören.
Deswegen hab ich bei Forza bewusst das VIPpaket gewählt. (Es ist zwar kein PS4 Spiel aber es passte gerade so schön!)


----------



## Worrel (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wieviel Mounts kann man im Spiel freispielen? 100?


Knapp daneben. 400-500 werden's wohl aktuell sein.



> Worauf ich hinaus will ... du bist doch durch etwas kosmetischem nicht im Nachteil, find ich jedenfalls. Die Mounts sind nicht schneller als die frei verfügbaren Mounts, glaub ich jedenfalls.


Sicher gibt es keinen Nachteil gegenüber anderen Spielern, die sich regelmäßig DLCs, Mounts und Lootboxen kaufen -

- aber es gibt einen Nachteil, wenn man den Skin, die Ausrüstung oder das Mount nur gegen Geld bekommt oder wenn man dem Lootbox Generator sein Erstgeborenes opfert, anstatt das einfach gezielt freispielen zu können.


----------



## TobiWan82 (16. November 2018)

> .....und sie haben laut ihm auch maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass Spiele immer populärer geworden sind.


Wirklich? Hat ein bisschen was von: "Was war zuerst da, Huhn oder Ei?" 
Für mich war eigentlich eher der Schluss, dass man so ein Blödsinn wie Lootboxen einbaut kommt daher das Gaming immer beliebter geworden ist und man so eine breitere Masse hat, so dass man auch an genügend Wales kommt denen man das verkaufen kann. Auf die Idee das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen. Ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren wenn da jemand was weiß.

Ansonsten ist das Argument das Spiele in der Entwicklung ja so deutlich teurer geworden sind offensichtlich nicht ganz haltbar. Die Industrie hat, wie jede andere auch, im Laufe der Jahre ihre Effizienzen massiv gesteigert und auch der Markt ist um ein vielfaches breiter geworden als er vor X Jahren war.

Auch das Lootboxen einem egal sein können, sehe ich nicht so. Das liegt letztlich in der Natur des Marktes, dass sich ein iteratives Produkt im Laufe der Zeit an seine Kunden ausrichtet. Lootboxen sind dabei in immer größer werdenden Umfang die Teile des Gesamtproduktes die mit geringem Einsatz hohe Gewinne produzieren. Ergo wird sich die Spieleindustrie auch immer weiter in Richtung Bevorzugung derer die konstant weiterzahlen  bewegen. Die ersten Anzeichen sieht man ja seit einer Weile in Form von GaaS, bei dem der Name bereits sagt, dass das Spiel eben nur noch ein Service ist, das Produkt sind die Lootboxen.


----------



## devilsreject (16. November 2018)

hannes3120 schrieb:


> Naja - vor 30 Jahren mussten Spiele noch so entwickelt werden damit sie gerade so noch lauffähig waren weil die Hardware noch nicht so leistungsstark war. Wenn man heute ein Spiel entwickeln will welches Aktuelle Hardware voll ausnutzt (mehr oder weniger die Definition von AAA) dann ist der Aufwand ungleich größer als damals, da Level größer und Texturen hochauflösender sind und die zusätzliche Rechenleistung eine Reihe immer komplexer werdender Systeme erlaubt, welche dann oft auch ausgenutzt werden will.



Kann man so nicht sagen, in gleichem Ausmaß haben sich auch Programme entwickelt mit denen alle Entwickler arbeiten, die unterm Strich die Sache auch wieder simplifizieren. Vieles in OpenWorld spielen ist Copy&Past, da brauch man nur mal mit offenen Augen durch die Spielwelt streifen. 



> Um das zu leisten braucht man heute zwangsweise mehr Mitarbeiter um ein AAA-Spiel zu entwickeln als früher, weshalb die Preise die man für ein Spiel bezahlt eigentlich zu niedrig sind und sich nur rentieren wenn man einen wirklichen Ausnahme-Hit entwickelt hat was durch den Konkurrenzdruck und den schnelleren Preisverfall sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.



Ja und Nein, in Teien werden viele Mitarbeiter auch einfach nur ausgebeutet, durfte oft genug auch schon hier auf pcgames nachlesen. Was aber stimmt sind horrende Ausgaben im Bereich PR und Marketing. Da werden teilweise mehr Millionen versenkt als das eigentliche Spiel mit Entwicklung inkl. Produktion kostet. Dann nicht zu vergessen die Aktionäre welche auch noch Ihren Profit haben wollen, somit verteuert sich ein Spiel erheblich, allerdings zum Nachteil der Mitarbeiter und der potentiellen Käufer.



> Entweder muss man sich damit abfinden dass man wieder mehr für Spiele bezahlt (bis zu 100 Euro auf PC und dementsprechend mehr auf Konsolen weil Sony und Microsoft noch ihren Anteil haben wollen) und nicht nur auf den nächsten Sale wartet.



Puhh, vorsicht. Solange die Spieler wie heute fast üblich am Release Tag noch immer über Wochen den Betatester spielen und mit GB großen täglichen updates genervt werden finde ich deine Aussage schon ein bisschen frech. Für ein fertiges Produkt welches lediglich im Laufe der Zeit ein Balancing der Klassen oder Waffen (bei Shootern) nach sich zieht kann man ruhig mal ein paar Euro mehr verlangen. Aber für einige Spiele die es heute so gibt, wo ich nicht nur ab Release ein Betatester bin, sondern auch noch Inhalte nur oder fast nur durch Lootboxen erhalten kann sehe ich nichtmal ein den regulären Preis zu zahlen und warte daher auf Sales oder Gold Editions.



> Wenn sich die aktuelle Entwicklung so fortsetzt dass nur noch die wenigsten Leute überhaupt zum Release kaufen und selbst dann zu einem eigentlich zu niedrigem Preis, dann kann es eigentlich keine Alternative zu Mikrotransaktionen geben - wenn sich diese dann nur in Skins äußern und keinen anderen Einfluss auf das Spiel haben und damit dann Wale die Querfinanzierung der Entwicklung übernehmen habe ich da kein Problem mit - man muss sich halt nur der Mechanismen bewusst sein und sich beim Kauf von Lootboxen selbst zurückhalten.



Das Gegenteil ist Programm, sobald die ersten Firmen daran scheitern den Kunden immer weiter verarschen zu können und Pleite machen werden sich die restlichen ganz genau überlegen wie sie ihr Unternehmen in die zukunft retten und das bedeutet einen massiven Zuwachs an Qualität, und das wäre für die ptentiellen Spielekäufer mal endlich wieder ein Segen.


----------



## devilsreject (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten: wer kann es den Entwicklern und Publishern übel nehmen wenn sie einen Markt bedienen, der zweifelsfrei verfügbar ist?
> 
> Es ist doch durchaus legitim hier Geld zu generieren, wenn die Spielerschaft eben bereit ist, hierfür Geld zu bezahlen. Angebot und Nachfrage, that's it.



Puh, ja das ist so eine Sache, grundsätzlich kann es jedem von uns egal sein, wenn aber die Spiele immer weniger Inhalt bieten oder man in jedem Spiel grinden soll ohne Ende wirkt es auf viele eben wie absichtler Druck/Zwang den Spieler zum Kauf von Lootboxen zu animieren. Grade so eine Fifa FUT, da kaufen die ollen Kids Reihenweise diese Karten, ohne kommst du aber auch fast nicht klar.


----------



## devilsreject (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nehmen wir doch mal WoW mit seinen ganzen Mounts die man kaufen kann, du spielst ja auch WoW. Wieviele Mounts hast du dir gekauft? Ist es wichtig? Macht es was aus? Kennst du Leute die Mounts kaufen?



Dabei muss man erwähnen, das man sich im Blizzard Shop die Mounts nicht nur gegen Echtgeld sondern auch quasi gegen Ingame Gold kaufen kann. Dieses kannst du nämlich gegen eine WOW Marke eintauschen, diese wiederum in einen Monat kostenloser Spielzeit oder eben als Echtgeld Guthaben zum kaufen von Gegenständen aus dem Blizzard Shop.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2018)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Puh, ja das ist so eine Sache, grundsätzlich kann es jedem von uns egal sein, wenn aber die Spiele immer weniger Inhalt bieten oder man in jedem Spiel grinden soll ohne Ende wirkt es auf viele eben wie absichtler Druck/Zwang den Spieler zum Kauf von Lootboxen zu animieren. Grade so eine Fifa FUT, da kaufen die ollen Kids Reihenweise diese Karten, ohne kommst du aber auch fast nicht klar.


 Das bei FUT ist ja wieder was GANZ anderes als Games, in denen Du lediglich kosmetische Items bekommst. Bei FUT ist es ja "pay to win". 

Aber wenn die Spiele NICHT weniger Inhalt als "normal" bieten - und das ist meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich immer gegeben, zumindest bei den "Vollpreisgames" - dann finde ich zusätzlichen Loot, den man auch kaufen kann, völlig ok. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Spiel sowieso schon mehr als genug bietet, man DAZU dann noch Belohnungen in Form von zB Boxen bekommt,  in denen dann wiederum keine Dinge sind, die einen spielerischen Vorteil bieten. Und nur wer wirklich noch viel mehr will oder sehr ungeduldig ist, der "muss" sich die Boxen halt kaufen. zB anstatt für 10 Boxen 20 Stunden spielen zu "müssen" (ach Gott, WAS für eine Strafe - man MUSS das Spiel, das man gern spielt, spielen....), KANN man eben die 10 Boxen auch direkt kaufen. 

Lootboxen sind IMHO wirklich eine gute Sache, WENN das so ist, wie ich beschrieb: das Spiel hat einen guten Umfang - Lootboxen kommen dazu, damit der Spieler bei Erreichen von Zielen eine Belohnung bekommt oder auch über längere Zeit motiviert wird, weiterzuspielen, da er selbst außerhalb einer möglichen Story Belohnungen bekommen kann, Und wer WILL, der kann auch ohne zu spielen sich Lootboxen kaufen. Warum das gut ist? Weil dadurch, dass MANCHE für diese Boxen Geld ausgeben, die Arbeit finanziert werden kann, durch die dann ALLE Spieler immer neuen Nachschub an Loot bekommen anstatt dass es zB 500 Items im Spiel gibt und dann ist Schluss. Wichtig ist nur, dass es nicht zu verführerisch wird, Boxen zu kaufen. zB darf es nicht sein, dass es 1000 sehr ähnliche Items gibt und 4-5 EXTREM hervorstechende Items, bei denen zudem bekannt ist, dass die Chance auf einen Fund bei 1:10.0000 liegt, so dass viele Leute eine Lootbox nach der anderen kaufen, bis sie endlich so ein Item finden.

zB bei CoD WW II gibt es inzwischen, nach mehreren "Event" riesige Massen an Uniformen, Gesichtstarnungen, Waffenskins, Waffentarnungen, Emblemen usw usw., die man in Boxen findet, die durch ganz normales Spielen immer wieder mal als Belohnung anfallen - da sind SO viele, dass man echt total irre sein muss, wenn man da meint, ein ganz bestimmtes Item unbedingt haben zu müssen und sich dann Boxen kauft...  


Ein Wort noch zu FUT: Fifa, NHL und Madden haben einen alle möglichen Spielmodi, die sie auch schon "Immer" hatten, und es gibt auch normale Multiplayer-Modi, in denen man zB eine Liga starten und damit zig dutzende Stunden verbringen kann.. FUT&CO sind seit ein paar Jahren neu - das hat aber NICHT dafür gesorgt, dass das Spiel nun weniger Inhalt als früher bietet und man es so sehen kann, dass man für etwas bezahlen muss, was an ich bisher normaler Inhalt war. FUT ist ein neuer Modus, der rein auf Umsatz ausgelegt ist und bei dem ich fassungslos bin, wie viele Idioten da ihr Geld auf den Kopf hauen, nur weil sie UNBEDINGT mithalten wollen, vor allem weil die, die da besonders viel Geld reinstecken, sowieso nach einem Jahr die neueste Fifa-Version holen, so dassd ihr aktuelles Team quasi wertlos wird. Ich verstehe nicht, warum die nicht EA einfach den Stinkefinger zeigen und ganz normale Spielmodi zocken, so wie es davor seit zig Jahren normal war. Mit den normalen Modi kann man doch auch hunderte von Stunden verbringen.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Dabei muss man erwähnen, das man sich im Blizzard Shop die Mounts nicht nur gegen Echtgeld sondern auch quasi gegen Ingame Gold kaufen kann. Dieses kannst du nämlich gegen eine WOW Marke eintauschen, diese wiederum in einen Monat kostenloser Spielzeit oder eben als Echtgeld Guthaben zum kaufen von Gegenständen aus dem Blizzard Shop.



Danke für den wirklich erwähnenswerten Hinweis, ich hab jetzt seit seeeeehr langer Zeit kein WoW mehr gespielt. Ich wusste, das man gegen Ingame Gold sich diese Marken kaufen kann, welche man wiederum gegen Spielzeit tauschen konnte. Ein Einlösen gegen Echtgeld um damit dann Gegenstände zu erwerben, die man eigentlich kaufen müsste, das war mir in der Tat neu! 

Doofe Frage, aber kann man nur Items erwerben oder gar AddOns oder andere Spiele?


----------



## michinebel (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Früher war es aber auch so das diese erst deutlich nach Release kamen. Deswegen hab ich ja auch Far Cry genannt, denn da ist es ebenso das du mit Gesamtpaket von 100 Euro auch den Heli mit Racketenwerfer hast.
> Klar kann man sich den erspielen dennoch ist das ein deutlicher Vorteil gegenüber "Normalspieler".



Den Vorteil hatte man mit Cheats auch und das sind solche Sachen häufig für mich, Cheats gegen Geld. Ich hab auch den Season Pass für FarCry 5 hab aber die Waffen nie genutzt da ich mir lieber alles selbst erspiele. Auch kann man sich für diesen Vorteil in einem Singelplayer spiel nix kaufen außer kürzere Spielzeit. In einem Multiplayer wo man dann Vorteile gegenüber dem Gegner hat schaut die Sachen natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## devilsreject (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, aber kann man nur Items erwerben oder gar AddOns oder andere Spiele?



Du kannst mit dem Guthaben machen was du willst, Server Wechsel Fraktionswechsel oder andere Spiele kaufen. Das Guthaben erscheint als reeles Blizzard Guthaben und ist im Store neben diversen Bezahlmöglichkeiten klickbar. Aktuell liegt die WOW Marke glaube ich um die 180000+ Gold, dafür bekommst du einen monat kostenloser Spielzeit oder um die 11-12€ Blizzard Guthaben zur freien Verfügung.

Das ganze geht auch andersrum, für gelegenheits Spieler gibt es die Marke für krasse 20€ Echtgeld zu kaufen, die kann man dann Ingame gegen den aktuellen Goldwert tauschen um sich dann Ingame im Autkionshaus oder sonstwas zu bedienen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (16. November 2018)

Zum Teil OK. Wenn sie nur Kosmetische Sachen haben, hab Ich meist weniger ein Problem damit, da Ich für kosmetische Sachen nie Geld ausgeben würde. Das ganze hat aber auch eine andere negative Seite.  Wenn Ich da zb. an meine aktive Guild Wars Zeit denke. 
Wenn du da eine bestimmte Rüstung hattest, wusste jeder auf dem Server der hat etwas erreicht, nen Dungeon in Mühsamer arbeit mit seiner Gilde erledigt und halt arbeit investiert, da war man dann schon durchaus Stolz drauf, obwohl die auch nur optisch anders waren! Und jetzt? Wenn ich diese Sachen auch einfach kaufen kann entfällt das total und man kann auch null 0815 rumrennen, weil es null Aussagekraft hat. In den ganzen Shootern usw ist mir das aber reichlich egal, da gehts ums Spiel und nicht ob Ich irgendein Lila Kostüm in COD habe oder nicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. November 2018)

> Er sieht die Kisten als einen Segen für die Spieleindustrie an und sie haben laut ihm auch maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass Spiele immer populärer geworden sind.


Ja, wo wäre die Spieleindustrie heute ohne Lootboxen? Kaum Mensch hätte noch Interesse an Videospielen, ohne diese bahnbrechende Erfindung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ja, wo wäre die Spieleindustrie heute ohne Lootboxen? Kaum Mensch hätte noch Interesse an Videospielen, ohne diese bahnbrechende Erfindung.


 Ich muss zugeben, dass mir CoD: Black OPs 4 DEUTLICH weniger Spaß macht als Cod: World War 2, weil es (noch) KEINE Lootboxen hat. Be WW2 wurde man durch die Lootboxen als Belohnung motiviert, bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen, so dass man häufige Erfolgserlebnisse hatte, selbst wenn man in den Matches eher hinten landete. Bei BO4 gibt es das (noch) nicht, und daher schmeiße ich im übertragenen Sinne mein Gamepad meistens nach spätestens 30 Minuten Spielzeit in die Ecke, weil ich dank des mir zu schnellen Gameplays sowie einer völligen Bevorzugung einer egoistischen Spielweise (die ich nicht spielen will) selbst in zielbasierten Modi so gut wie nie Erfolge im Spiel erlebe. Gäb es Lootboxen als Belohnungen für Tagesaufträge wie "erobere 20 Herrschaftspunkte", würde ich viel eher auf die rein KD-Ratio bezogen miesen Ergebnisse pfeifen. Zudem würden auch mehr der restlichen Spieler mal was anderes machen als NUR nahe der Ziele zu campen und NUR Kills zu sammeln. 

Ob diese Lootboxen aber auch zu kaufen sein "müssen", ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Aber das Grundprinzip, Spieler mit Lootboxen zu belohnen, ist per se in vielen Spielen eine gute Idee und hat ja schon spätestens seit dem ersten Diablo super funktioniert.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass mir CoD: Black OPs 4 DEUTLICH weniger Spaß macht als Cod: World War 2, weil es (noch) KEINE Lootboxen hat. Be WW2 wurde man durch die Lootboxen als Belohnung motiviert, bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen, so dass man häufige Erfolgserlebnisse hatte, selbst wenn man in den Matches eher hinten landete. Bei BO4 gibt es das (noch) nicht, und daher schmeiße ich im übertragenen Sinne mein Gamepad meistens nach spätestens 30 Minuten Spielzeit in die Ecke, weil ich dank des mir zu schnellen Gameplays sowie einer völligen Bevorzugung einer egoistischen Spielweise (die ich nicht spielen will) selbst in zielbasierten Modi so gut wie nie Erfolge im Spiel erlebe. Gäb es Lootboxen als Belohnungen für Tagesaufträge wie "erobere 20 Herrschaftspunkte", würde ich viel eher auf die rein KD-Ratio bezogen miesen Ergebnisse pfeifen. Zudem würden auch mehr der restlichen Spieler mal was anderes machen als NUR nahe der Ziele zu campen und NUR Kills zu sammeln.
> 
> Ob diese Lootboxen aber auch zu kaufen sein "müssen", ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Aber das Grundprinzip, Spieler mit Lootboxen zu belohnen, ist per se in vielen Spielen eine gute Idee und hat ja schon spätestens seit dem ersten Diablo super funktioniert.



Der Ärger ist ja auch nur wenn man's kaufen kann in Xenoblade Chronicles 2 oder Forza H3/4 gibt's ebenso Lootbox ähnliche Mechanismen die man sich (soweit ich weis) nicht mit Echtgeld kaufen kann sondern die man sich erspielen kann.
Nur hab ich davor auch den VIPpass kritisiert den es auch in Forza gibt und der wiederum spendiert wöchtlich garantiert 2 Lootboxen sowie mehr XP das wiederum es erleichtert an Lootboxen zu kommen.
(Mal abgesehen davon das man auch mehr Geld pro Rennen bekommt)


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Der Ärger ist ja auch nur wenn man's kaufen kann in Xenoblade Chronicles 2 oder Forza H3/4 gibt's ebenso Lootbox ähnliche Mechanismen die man sich (soweit ich weis) nicht mit Echtgeld kaufen kann sondern die man sich erspielen kann.
> Nur hab ich davor auch den VIPpass kritisiert den es auch in Forza gibt und der wiederum spendiert wöchtlich garantiert 2 Lootboxen sowie mehr XP das wiederum es erleichtert an Lootboxen zu kommen.
> (Mal abgesehen davon das man auch mehr Geld pro Rennen bekommt)


 Forza Horizon bietet aber auch einen RIESENumfang, so oder so. Ein "VIP"-Pass ist dann etwas für absolute "Hardcorefans" des Spiels, und dann finde ich es auch ok, wenn sie für ihre logischerweise deutlich überdurchschnittliche Spielzeit noch mal etwas bezahlen, WENN sie abermals mehr Auswahl an Autos und "Loot" haben wollen. 

Ich hab zB bei FH3 so viele Spielstunden wie bei noch keinem Rennspiel jemals zuvor, aber trotzdem hab ich so viele Autos, dass ich noch nicht mal einen der Auto-Pässe gekauft hab, als die für ein par Euro im Angebot waren - ich brauch ganz einfach nicht auch noch mal weitere Porsches oder James Bond-Kollektionen usw.

Ohne solche Pässe würde man halt mit hoher Sicherheit die Inhalte gar nicht erst erschaffen sowie die nötigen Lizenzen bezahlen können. Da hätte das Game dann eben 100 Autos weniger. Zudem ist auch oft die Frage: was ist denn der Untrschied zu einem AddOn? Warum empfindet man den VIP-Pass nicht einfach als eine Art AddOn? Zu Zeiten, als die Spieler kein schnelles Internet hatten, hätte sich keine Sau beschwert, wenn das Hauptspiel 300 Autos bietet und weitere 30 für 20€ als Add-On erscheinen inkl. ein paar Belohnungen für die Add-On-Käufer wie zB mehr Geld, um sich mehr Autos ingame zu kaufen. Der Unterschied heute ist halt, dass man ständig am Spiel weiterarbeiten kann und vor allem auch schon im Voraus etwas ankündigen und als "Pass" anbieten kann, weil man genau weiß, dass die Einnahmen dafür reichen werden, diese Inhalte nach und nach ins Spiel einzubauen.

Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, dass einige Spiele es auch übertreiben oder ausnutzen. Aber rein prinzipiell sind "Season" oder "VIP"-Pässe eigentlich nur eine Art Vorbestellung für ein Add-On, das aber dank Internet nicht erst nach zB 6 Monaten im Laden abgeholt werden muss.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Forza Horizon bietet aber auch einen RIESENumfang, so oder so. Ein "VIP"-Pass ist dann etwas für absolute "Hardcorefans" des Spiels, und dann finde ich es auch ok, wenn sie für ihre logischerweise deutlich überdurchschnittliche Spielzeit noch mal etwas bezahlen, WENN sie abermals mehr Auswahl an Autos und "Loot" haben wollen.
> 
> Ich hab zB bei FH3 so viele Spielstunden wie bei noch keinem Rennspiel jemals zuvor, aber trotzdem hab ich so viele Autos, dass ich noch nicht mal einen der Auto-Pässe gekauft hab, als die für ein par Euro im Angebot waren - ich brauch ganz einfach nicht auch noch mal weitere Porsches oder James Bond-Kollektionen usw.
> 
> ...



Für mich gehört der VIP Pass verallgemeinert eigentlich sollte es kostenfrei für jedermann sein.
Sie haben ja schon unzählige Autos bzw Carpacks und Addons (und gegen die hab ich auch nichts). Da braucht es den VIPpass nicht. 

PS: Seasonpass ist was anderes als der VIPpass


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Für mich gehört der VIP Pass verallgemeinert eigentlich sollte es kostenfrei für jedermann sein.
> Sie haben ja schon unzählige Autos bzw Carpacks und Addons (und gegen die hab ich auch nichts). Da braucht es den VIPpass nicht.


 Das ist ja das, was ich meine: der Pass ist für absolute Fans, die NOCH mehr wollen. Ohne einen kostenpflichtigen Pass gäb es vermutlich entsprechend weniger Autos im Spiel.


----------



## suggysug (16. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ja das, was ich meine: der Pass ist für absolute Fans, die NOCH mehr wollen. Ohne einen kostenpflichtigen Pass gäb es vermutlich entsprechend weniger Autos im Spiel.


Dafür gibt es eben ein Autopass.

Nochmals der VIPpass ist kein Seasonpass!



> Forza Horizon 3 VIP:
> Entscheiden Sie sich für eine VIP-Mitgliedschaft für FH 3 und nutzen Sie Vorteile wie exklusive Autos und neue Events! VIP-Mitglieder erhalten *fünf exklusive VIP-Autos*: den 2016er Lamborghini Aventador LP750-4 SV, 2016er Koenigsegg Regera, 2015er Ferrari F12tdf, 2015er Ultima Evolution Coupé 1020 und 2015er Ford Falcon GT F 351. *Zudem erhalten VIPs doppelte Losgewinne, Zugang zu exklusiven Online-Events, Community-Geschenke *und vieles mehr. Werden Sie VIP-Mitglied!
> https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/forza-horizon-3-vip/9nblggh4rlgk?activetab=pivot:overviewtab



Ergo bis auf die 5 Autos bekommst du eben das was ich beschrieben habe und das geht über den Fanservice hinaus. In erster Linie bekommst du das von mir Fett gedruckte in FH3 und in FH4 ist es auch nicht viel anders.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (16. November 2018)

Solange man dabei die Spieler nicht verarscht, indem man dabei sozusagen kontent bzw. zusatzkontent, wie zusätzliche Aufgaben anbietet, oder Waffen, Begleiter etc., dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit. Oder bei zusätzlichen Specs: Werde ich richtig grantig. Es kann nämlich nicht sein, das man so viel Geld bezahlt und dann nicht vom gesamten Inhalt bzw. gameplay profitiert. Kosmetik- meinetwegen. Den 60-70€ sind richtig Geld. Mal abgesehen davon das es nicht bei einem Spiel bleibt. Jetzt kann ich von behaupten finanziell gesehen auf relativ lockrem Fuß lebe, aber völligen „Finanznormalos“ tut das richtig weh!


----------



## Schalkmund (16. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass mir CoD: Black OPs 4 DEUTLICH weniger Spaß macht als Cod: World War 2, weil es (noch) KEINE Lootboxen hat. Be WW2 wurde man durch die Lootboxen als Belohnung motiviert, bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen, so dass man häufige Erfolgserlebnisse hatte, selbst wenn man in den Matches eher hinten landete.


Die Lootboxen können durchaus zum Spielen motivieren. Overwatch zocke ich meistens auch nur solange bis ich die 9 Sieger-Punkte für die 3 Boxen pro Woche habe. Wobei es natürlich schöner wäre, wenn man gleich die Kostüme gewinnen könnte ohne zwischen durch zig Boxen mit "Müll" öffnen zu müssen bzw. eine alternative Währung erspielen könnte mit der man sich gezielt Sachen kaufen könnte.



> Ob diese Lootboxen aber auch zu kaufen sein "müssen", ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Aber das Grundprinzip, Spieler mit Lootboxen zu belohnen, ist per se in vielen Spielen eine gute Idee und hat ja schon spätestens seit dem ersten Diablo super funktioniert.


Das die Dinger auch verkauft werden dürfte wohl das Hauptproblem bei der Geschichte sein. Gerade bei Spielen wo die Inhalte für wichtig für eigentlich Spiel sind, wie z.B. Hearthstone da müsste man mittlerweile hunderte oder vielleicht tausende von Euro reinpumpen, wenn man ein vollständige Sammlung haben wolle. Als normaler F2P-Spieler hat einfach nur einen Teil der Spielinhalte zur Verfügung, was vermutlich recht viele Spieler auch wieder vergrault haben dürfte.


----------



## Worrel (16. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber das Grundprinzip, Spieler mit Lootboxen zu belohnen, ist per se in vielen Spielen eine gute Idee und hat ja schon spätestens seit dem ersten Diablo super funktioniert.


Meinst du den Bossloot? 
Loot Tables *eines *Bosses mit nem *Dutzend *möglichen Items sind aber doch ein klein wenig was anderes als eine Kiste, die völlig *unabhängig vom erledigten Gegner *droppt und *tausende *möglichen Inhalte hat.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Meinst du den Bossloot?
> Loot Tables *eines *Bosses mit nem *Dutzend *möglichen Items sind aber doch ein klein wenig was anderes als eine Kiste, die völlig *unabhängig vom erledigten Gegner *droppt und *tausende *möglichen Inhalte hat.


 Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie es beim ersten Diablo war, aber ab Diablo 2 hattest du quasi unendlich viele Items, da bis auf Set-Items AFAIK der Loot aus mehreren Faktoren zufällig ausgewürfelt wurde, und bei fast jedem Gegner hast du gehofft, dass etwas für gutes dabei ist. Nichts anderes sind die Lootboxen bei vielen Games: du öffnest die Box (Schatzkiste) und weißt nie genau, was drin ist, hoffst auf etwas, das du gut/toll/schön findest. Das ist exakt das gleiche Prinzip, nur dass es bei en weitaus meisten Games rein kosmetische Dinge sind und nicht wie Diablo 2 und 3 Waffen und Rüstungen, die spielerischen Einfuss haben.

Und selbst wenn es bei Diablo (1) "Nur" ein Dutzend Items waren: es gab doch da auch nicht nur einen Boss, oder? Also gab es auch da schon im Spiel sicher mehrere Hundert Items.


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es bei Diablo (1) "Nur" ein Dutzend Items waren: es gab doch da auch nicht nur einen Boss, oder? Also gab es auch da schon im Spiel sicher mehrere Hundert Items.


Was ich meinte:
Bei Diablo hat jeder Boss eine Loot Tabelle mit relativ wenigen Items. Wenn man also <Waffe X> haben will, muß man so oft Boß Y legen, bis die gedroppt ist.
a) Das kostet aber nix außer Zeit.
b) Man kann gezielt dieses eine Item farmen.

Bei Lootboxen hingegen kriegt man aus tausenden möglichen Items meist vier(?) ausgewählt. 
a) Abgesehen von einer Handvoll erfarmbarer Kisten / Woche kosten die Geld.
b) Ein Item gezielt farmen geht nicht, da *alle *Items im Pool sind.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich meinte:
> Bei Diablo hat jeder Boss eine Loot Tabelle mit relativ wenigen Items. Wenn man also <Waffe X> haben will, muß man so oft Boß Y legen, bis die gedroppt ist.
> a) Das kostet aber nix außer Zeit.
> b) Man kann gezielt dieses eine Item farmen.
> ...


 Erstens schrieb ich nur, dass das GRUNDPRINZIP von "Zufalls-Loot" als Belohnung schon uralt ist und super funktioniert - mehr nicht.

Und zweitens sollten die, die ALLES sammeln wollen, mal dringend zu einem Psychologen. Wenn klar ist, dass es vlt 200 Items sind, die das Spiel bietet: ok.... aber bei Games, bei denen man weiß, dass alle Nase lang per Event oder so erneut ein paar Dutzend oder Hundert dazukommen, da ist es einfach nur mega irre, wenn man da "alles" versucht zu sammeln. Nur weil ein paar Leute nicht mit ihrer Sammelwut klarkommen sollte man nicht die Idee von Lootboxen per se anprangern. 

Sicher gibt es Games, die dabei viel zu sehr verführen oder bei denen die "seltenen" Gegenstände wirklich aberwitzig selten sind, so dass manche allein schon Geld ausgeben, damit sie endlich mal ÜBERHAUPT einen "seltenen" Gegenstand bekommen - aber rein PRINZIPIELL sollte man das nicht schon "verteufeln". Man kann solche Lootboxen-Systeme total fair für die gestalten, die keinen psychisches Sammelwut-Problem haben.


----------



## Schakar (17. November 2018)

1. sagt er selber: "wenn man sie korrekt einbaut". Meist werden sie aber ABSICHTLICH so eingebaut, dass man permanent mit ihnen genervt wird or gar genötigt, denn Mist zu kaufen! Aka null Changs hat, um sie herum zu kommen.

2. wenn es sich wirklich "nur" um rein optische Inhalte kümmert könnte ich noch mit leben. Meist ist es aber auch weit mehr. Speedbooster (z.B. xx% mehr Exp/Stunde oder Luckchangs) oder gar Items, die Vorteile geben. Man MUSS sie also kaufen, um mithalten zu können. Pay2Win.

3. ist und bleibt es Glückspiel gegen echtes Geld ... und das ist in Deutschland (und vielen anderen Ländern) nun einmal Staatlich geregelt!! Egal ob es einigen hier gefällt oder wie ignorant/gleichgültig manche sind.
Selbst der letzte Bauer aus Dunkelbayern sollte mittlerweile verstanden haben, dass Lootboxen fast schlimmer sind wie jeder Einarmige Bandit in nem echten Kasino. Man muß ja nicht einmal vor die Tür und gezahlt wird peer Mausklick. Aka man verliert noch viel schneller die Kontrolle!!

PS: https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/hearthstone-so-teuer-ist-free2play-wirklich,3238549.html
1168,86 Euro bis 5256,80 Euro für "Free2Play" nach den ersten beiden Add-Ons. HAHAHAHAHA ... Free2Play ... LOOOOOL.
Aber verteidigt diesen Lootbox-Scheiß ruhig weiter. Da kommt bei mir die Frage auf: Werden diese TROLLE von der Branche bezhalt um es zu verteidigen, sind es vieleicht nur Spam-Bots ... oder kann man wirklich so blind sein?


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und zweitens sollten die, die ALLES sammeln wollen, mal dringend zu einem Psychologen.


Wer sagt denn was von "alles"? 

Ich rede von der Wahrscheinlichkeit und was man machen muß, um *ein bestimmtes *Item zu bekommen.

Wenn "Horst's Manschettenknöpfe" nur von Horst droppen können, klopp ich halt Horst um, wenn ich die unbedingt haben will.

Wenn's die allerdings nur in Lootboxen gibt, wo die sich die Dropwahrscheinlichkeit mit tausenden anderer Items teilen, ist das für den Spieler deutlich unbefriedigender.


----------



## Frullo (18. November 2018)

Wenn ich *Glücksspiel *gegen *Echtgeld* will, gehe ich ins Spiel-Casino, welches (bei uns in der Schweiz) stark reglementiert ist. Im Netz meide ich solches Zeug wie die Pest - und lege dies auch meinen Kindern ans Herz.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn was von "alles"?
> 
> Ich rede von der Wahrscheinlichkeit und was man machen muß, um *ein bestimmtes *Item zu bekommen.


 Sorry, aber auch wer EIN bestimmtes Item von mehreren Tausenden will, bei dem klar ist, dass die Chance darauf nicht nur Eins zu [Anzahl der Items] ist, sondern nochmal deutlich geringer, da es ja auch sicher so was wie normale, seltene, legendäre und epische Items gibt, sollte dringend zu einem Psychologen, wenn er das Item dermaßen unbedingt haben will, dass er dafür dann massig Geld auf den Kopf haut.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber auch wer EIN bestimmtes Item von mehreren Tausenden will, bei dem klar ist, dass die Chance darauf nicht nur Eins zu [Anzahl der Items] ist, sondern nochmal deutlich geringer, da es ja auch sicher so was wie normale, seltene, legendäre und epische Items gibt, sollte dringend zu einem Psychologen, wenn er das Item dermaßen unbedingt haben will, dass er dafür dann massig Geld auf den Kopf haut.



Hä? Was hat das mit Geld ausgeben zu tun? 
Wenn Boss X Item Y hat, dann hast du eine faire Chance das Item zu bekommen, indem du ihn was weiß ich 20, 30 Mal oder so umhaust. Habe ich selbst schon in Guild Wars 1 damals auch gemacht, als ich eine bestimmte Waffe wollte die nur ein bestimmter Gegner dropt. Da ist man dann einen Nachmittag mit beschäftigt und freut sich. 
Wenn du nur Lootboxen hast, dann hast du praktisch NULL Chance besagtes Item zu bekommen bzw. hast gar keine Möglichkeit gezielt danach zu farmen. 

Und ja, leider gibt es genug Vollhorste, die sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben und dann Glücksspiel betreiben: "Nur noch diese eine Lootbox kaufen, da ist dann bestimmt endlich Y drin, mist verdammt, wieder nichts, na gut, noch eine ...".


----------



## xaan (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber auch wer EIN bestimmtes Item von mehreren Tausenden will, bei dem klar ist, dass die Chance darauf nicht nur Eins zu [Anzahl der Items] ist, sondern nochmal deutlich geringer, da es ja auch sicher so was wie normale, seltene, legendäre und epische Items gibt, sollte dringend zu einem Psychologen, wenn er das Item dermaßen unbedingt haben will, dass er dafür dann massig Geld auf den Kopf haut.



Klar, schuld hat der Spieler, der in einem Spiel in dem Loot eine zentrale Belohnung ist ein bestimmtes Item haben möchte. Nicht der Entwickler, der sein Spiel ganz absichtlich so gestaltet, dass es keine faire Chance gibt, auf ein bestimmtes Item hin zu arbeiten.

Was für eine billige Mischung aus Ad Homingem und Totschlagargument.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber auch wer EIN bestimmtes Item von mehreren Tausenden will, bei dem klar ist, dass die Chance darauf nicht nur Eins zu [Anzahl der Items] ist, sondern nochmal deutlich geringer, da es ja auch sicher so was wie normale, seltene, legendäre und epische Items gibt, sollte dringend zu einem Psychologen, wenn er das Item dermaßen unbedingt haben will, dass er dafür dann massig Geld auf den Kopf haut.


Es geht darum, daß Lootboxen kein "Segen" sind, sondern in diesem Fall eben eine deutliche Verschlechterung eines Teilaspektes des Spiels zur Folge haben.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hä? Was hat das mit Geld ausgeben zu tun?


 Weil es doch genau darum geht: Lootboxen gegen Geld -  gegen Lootboxen, die man sich erspielt, hat doch keiner was ^^ 



> Wenn Boss X Item Y hat, dann hast du eine faire Chance das Item zu bekommen, indem du ihn was weiß ich 20, 30 Mal oder so umhaust. Habe ich selbst schon in Guild Wars 1 damals auch gemacht, als ich eine bestimmte Waffe wollte die nur ein bestimmter Gegner dropt. Da ist man dann einen Nachmittag mit beschäftigt und freut sich.


 Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? Es gibt auch Games, in denen klar ist, dass die das Item X bekommst, wenn du den Boss nur EIN mal besiegst. Bei anderen Games hast du durch den Boss-Sieh eine 1/20-Chance, bei wieder anderen 1/200 und bei nochmal anderen vlt 1/100.000 - so ist das halt. Wenn die Chance überschaubar ist, dann macht man sich halt die Mühe - wenn nicht, dann lässt man es. Wenn man es immer wieder versucht, weil man das Item unbedingt will, obwohl man weiß, dass es vlt 1000 Versuche braucht, hat man aber ein ernstes Problem.



> Wenn du nur Lootboxen hast, dann hast du praktisch NULL Chance besagtes Item zu bekommen bzw. hast gar keine Möglichkeit gezielt danach zu farmen.


 Erstens ist diese Verallgemeinerung Quatsch, denn nicht bei jedem Game mit Lootboxen gibt es Items, bei denen Du eine Chance "praktisch Null" hast, dieses in einer Lootbox zu finden.

Zweitens: selbst bei Games, bei denen die Chance auf ein bestimmtes Item wirklich extrem gering ist: Ja und? Wieso musst Du denn unbedingt das "Recht" darauf haben, ein bestimmtes Item mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu bekommen, die relativ gut abzuschätzen ist und kein übermäßig langes Spielen benötigt? ^^  Vor allem wenn es nur um rein kosmetische Dinge geht. So ein Item ist dann halt wie kleiner Lottogewinn, da freut man sich und gut ist - man kann doch aber nicht ernsthaft dieses eine Item UNBEDINGT haben wollen und dann immer weitermachen, bis man es hat - das wäre dann eben ein Fall für den Psychologen. Wenn man nicht "nur" immer weiter spielt, sondern sogar ständig Lootboxen kauft, dann erst recht.



> Und ja, leider gibt es genug Vollhorste, die sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben und dann Glücksspiel betreiben: "Nur noch diese eine Lootbox kaufen, da ist dann bestimmt endlich Y drin, mist verdammt, wieder nichts, na gut, noch eine ...".


 Klar gibt es die, und genau DIE mein ich ja mit "zum Psychologen", das ist ja der Punkt...


@Worrel: mit "Segen" meinte ich nur, dass die Firmen durch die Zusatzeinahmen auch die Chance haben, bestimmte Games, zu denen das passt, mit immer neuen motivierenden Inhalten zu versorgen. Wer zB CoD intensiv spielt, der hat nach einer Weile eh alle Waffen usw., und dann gibt es bis auf eine neue Zahl beim Level keine "Belohnung" mehr - da motiviert es IMHO durchaus, wenn selbst nach einem Jahr und 500 Spielstunden immer noch neue Items dazukommen, die man als Belohnung bekommen kann.

Ich habe immer betont, dass es nicht zu "unfair" sein darf, dass man sich die Inhalte auch durch fleißiges Gaming freischalten können sollte usw. - und das einige Leute halt ein psychologisches Problem haben können, wenn sie UNBEDINGT alle Items oder ein GANZ bestimmtes Item wollen und dafür viel Geld zahlen, obwohl klar ist, dass es sehr sehr selten ist. 

Bei CoD WW2 finde ich es zB extrem fair: man kann Lootboxen - rein kosmetische Items - kaufen, man kann aber auch durch Tages/Wochenaufgaben sehr viele Kisten erspielen UND verdient beim Spielen eine virtuelle Währung, mit der man wiederum dann auch Items gezielt freischalten kann (die Items sind über ein Menü "Sammlungen" zu sehen, da kann man auch sehen, was einem noch fehlt, falls man "alles" haben will). Der Lootbox-Kauf ist dann an sich nur für ganz ungeduldige Leute gedacht.


----------



## xaan (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Erstens ist diese Verallgemeinerung Quatsch, denn nicht bei jedem Game mit Lootboxen gibt es Items, bei denen Du eine Chance "praktisch Null" hast, dieses in einer Lootbox zu finden.


Diese Spiele sind offensichtlich nicht teil der Kritik an lootboxen.
Die Verallgemeinerung ist in beide Richtungen Quatsch.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Zweitens: selbst bei Games, bei denen die Chance auf ein bestimmtes Item wirklich extrem gering ist: Ja und? Wieso musst Du denn unbedingt das "Recht" darauf haben, ein bestimmtes Item mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu bekommen, die relativ gut abzuschätzen ist und kein übermäßig langes Spielen benötigt?


Hier spricht niemand von einem Recht auf ein bestimmtes Item.
Eher geht es darum schlechtes Spieldesign auch so zu nennen. Lootboxen machen in 99,9% der Fälle ein Spiel nicht besser. Bestenfalls wird es "nur" nicht schlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Diese Spiele sind offensichtlich nicht teil der Kritik an lootboxen.


 Äh, doch, denn er schrieb wortwörtlich "Wenn du nur Lootboxen hast, dann hast du praktisch NULL Chance besagtes Item zu bekommen bzw. hast gar keine Möglichkeit gezielt danach zu farmen. " => d.h. sobald man in einem Spiel nur  Lootboxen hat, hat man praktisch Null Chance. Damit verallgemeinert er ganz klar, dass ein Game mit Lootboxen automatisch Items hat, die man durch pures Spielen praktisch gar nicht bekommen kann.




> Hier spricht niemand von einem Recht auf ein bestimmtes Item.


 Daher habe ich auch Gänsefüßchen verwendet. Der Comment diente dazu, Spiritogre zu fragen, warum denn ein Spiel nicht auch Items haben darf, die EXTREM selten sind, warum er das so "schlimm" findet. Das ist alles.



> Eher geht es darum schlechtes Spieldesign auch so zu nennen. Lootboxen machen in 99,9% der Fälle ein Spiel nicht besser. Bestenfalls wird es "nur" nicht schlechter.


 Das Spieldesign ist ein völlig anderes Thema. Aber so wie er argumentiert klingt es eben einer kompletten Ablehnung und nicht nur nach "ich PERSÖNLICH finde es in dem Spiel XY nicht schön" .

Und Dein 99,9% ist auch extrem subjektiv. Wie gesagt: Lootboxen per Se sind doch zunächst nichts anderes als Schatzkisten, wie sie in etlichen Rollenspielen seit Ewigkeiten vorhanden sind - und die HABEN Spiele sehr wohl besser gemacht, zumindest für die meisten Gamer. Klar: wenn du Diablo 2 genau so gut finden würdest ohne "Zufallsloot", sondern mit Items, bei denen du genau weißt "das droppt, sobald ich den Boss XY besiegt" habe, dann ist das halt so, Aber die meisten Spieler fanden eben auch den Überraschungsmoment einen sehr motivierenden Faktor bei dem Game - und das kann in vielen anderen Games ebenso der Fall sein. 

Daher finde ich dieses "99,9% der Fälle nicht besser" oder sogar "schlechter" echt mehr als gewagt. Ich bin sicher, dass vielen Gamer ein Spiel wie CoD oder Forza Horizon besser gefällt, wenn man immer wieder Zufallsbelohungen aus einem Pool an Items bekommt als wenn man bei Level X immer ein Item bekommt, bei dem man schon vorher weiß, das es die Belohnung sein wird. Und vielen wird es auch einfach nur egal sein. 

Die Frage nach Bezahl-Boxen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten ist dann wieder ein GANZ anderes Thema - aber die Frage, ob Lootboxen per se positiv sein können, beantworte ich mit: bei vielen Games GANZ klar ja. Wie ich nun schon um zigsten Mal betonte sollte man diese halt auch erspielen können, und es dürfen keine Items sein, die das Spielerische beeinflussen.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. November 2018)

Also ich würde in normalen Singleplayer-Games ohnehin keinen Wert auf besondere Items legen, die Spiele ich wegen der Handlung einmal durch und danach ist man bei den meisten Titeln eh nicht auf Maximum. 
Wenn ich aber ein MMORPG habe, dann möchte ich einfach schon, dass es sinnvoll ist. Boss X hat tolles Item Y, also kille ich Boss X. Rauszufinden was welcher Boss hat, sich dahin durchzuarbeiten usw. das nennt sich spielen. Und das Item ist die Belohnung für die Anstrengung.
Bei Lootboxen spiele ich nicht, da klicke ich nur drauf und kriege etwas oder wahrscheinlich eben eher nicht. Laaaangweilig.


----------



## xaan (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Äh, doch, denn er schrieb wortwörtlich "Wenn du nur Lootboxen hast, dann hast du praktisch NULL Chance besagtes Item zu bekommen bzw. hast gar keine Möglichkeit gezielt danach zu farmen. " => d.h. sobald man in einem Spiel nur  Lootboxen hat, hat man praktisch Null Chance. Damit verallgemeinert er ganz klar, dass ein Game mit Lootboxen automatisch Items hat, die man durch pures Spielen praktisch gar nicht bekommen kann.


Ich denke es ist klar, dass er da die Art von Lootboxen meint, wie sie z.B. in Overwatch enthalten sind. Ein riesiger Pool an Items, in dem man auch Duplikate erhalten kann.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Daher habe ich auch Gänsefüßchen verwendet. Der Comment diente dazu, Spiritogre zu fragen, warum denn ein Spiel nicht auch Items haben darf, die EXTREM selten sind, warum er das so "schlimm" findet. Das ist alles.


Das Ding ist eben, sobald es Lootboxen für Geld zu kaufen gibt entsteht automatisch der Verdacht, der Entwickler könnte die Seltenheit von Items bewusst herbeiführen um Käufe anzukurbeln. Dabei muss das noch nicht ein mal der Fall sein. Allein der Verdacht reicht aus um ein Spiel gefühlt schlechter zu machen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Dein 99,9% ist auch extrem subjektiv. Wie gesagt: Lootboxen per Se sind doch zunächst nichts anderes als Schatzkisten, wie sie in etlichen Rollenspielen seit Ewigkeiten vorhanden sind - und die HABEN Spiele sehr wohl besser gemacht, zumindest für die meisten Gamer. Klar: wenn du Diablo 2 genau so gut finden würdest ohne "Zufallsloot", sondern mit Items, bei denen du genau weißt "das droppt, sobald ich den Boss XY besiegt" habe, dann ist das halt so, Aber die meisten Spieler fanden eben auch den Überraschungsmoment einen sehr motivierenden Faktor bei dem Game - und das kann in vielen anderen Games ebenso der Fall sein.
> 
> Daher finde ich dieses "99,9% der Fälle nicht besser" oder sogar "schlechter" echt mehr als gewagt. Ich bin sicher, dass viele Gamer ein Spiel wie CoD oder Forza Horizon besser gefällt, wenn man immer wieder Zufallsbelohungen aus einem Pool an Items bekommt als wenn man bei Level X immer ein Item bekommt, bei dem man schon vorher weiß, das es die Belohnung sein wird.


Es gibt hier aber nicht nur die beiden Optionen die du anbietest. Du stellst dem kompletten Zufallsloot ganz absichtlich die langweiligstmögliche Option gegenüber um die Lootbox wie die bessere Alternative aussehen zu lassen. Und in deinem Beispiel ist sie es auch. Aber erweitern wir doch mal die Optionen.
1: der Spieler bekommt Ingame-Geld und geht damit beim Händler einkaufen.
2: verringerte Loot-Pools für bestimmte Meilensteine. Besiege Boss A -> Items aus Lootpool A. In dem aber nicht drölfzigtrilliarden Items drin sind - 90% davon schrottige Emotes die keiner will - sondern nur 5-10.

Und plötzlich ist die Lootbox wie sie auch aktuell in Forza Horizon 4 drin ist gar nicht mehr so attraktiv.

Ich bleibe also bei meiner Behauptung: Es gibt kein Spiel das durch Lootboxen besser ist als es mit einer anderen Belohnungsmechanik gewesen wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich würde in normalen Singleplayer-Games ohnehin keinen Wert auf besondere Items legen, die Spiele ich wegen der Handlung einmal durch und danach ist man bei den meisten Titeln eh nicht auf Maximum.


 Kommt drauf an. Wenn ich bei einem Rollenspiel oder zB einem Far Cry-Ableger weiß, dass es eine besonders starke Waffe am Ort XY gibt, würde ich die natürlich versuchen, zu bekommen. 

Und so was wie Diablo 2/3 spielt man auch nicht wirklich nur wegen der Handlung, sondern auch da man nach jede Gegnerschar hofft, ein besseres Item zu finden. Viele spielen Diablo 2/3 auch mehrfach durch, das würden sicher nicht so viele machen, wenn es da nur vorhersehbare immer gleiche Items an bestimmten Orten geben würde.

Aber Singleplayer-Games funktionieren natürlich oft auch mit klar vorhersehbaren "Belohnungen" wunderbar, und massenhafter Loot wäre sogar eher störend. 




> Wenn ich aber ein MMORPG habe, dann möchte ich einfach schon, dass es sinnvoll ist. Boss X hat tolles Item Y, also kille ich Boss X. Rauszufinden was welcher Boss hat, sich dahin durchzuarbeiten usw. das nennt sich spielen. Und das Item ist die Belohnung für die Anstrengung.
> Bei Lootboxen spiele ich nicht, da klicke ich nur drauf und kriege etwas oder wahrscheinlich eben eher nicht. Laaaangweilig.


 Du kannst doch auch beides haben, das schließt sich doch nicht aus. Du kannst in einem Rollenspiel beim Boss XY zB das "Schwert der lootariellen Beglaubigung" finden, das für die nächsten 20 Spielerlevel de stärkste Waffe sein wird, und gleichzeitig aber dort oder auch optischen Zufallsloot finden, oder als Belohnung für Aufgaben oder Levelaufstiege ne Schatzkiste mit Zufallsitems bekommen - wo ist denn dabei das Problem?


@xaan: dann soll er halt auch schreiben, dass er nicht Lootboxen allgemein meint... ist das denn so schwer? wir sind doch nicht auf Twitter... gilt auch für dich, denn du hattest zuvor Deine Meinung NICHT so eindeutig geschrieben wie jetzt:" Es gibt kein Spiel das durch Lootboxen besser ist als es mit einer anderen Belohnungsmechanik gewesen wäre. ", sondern du hattest zuerst nur geschrieben, dass quasi kein Spiel durch Lootboxen besser würde. Und das ist Quatsch, allein schon sehe Diablo 2/3, was ja an sch das klassischste Erfolgs-Zufallsbelohnungssystem . Ein Lootsystem wie bei FH4 ist (zumindest sehen das sicher viele Spieler so) besser als ein System, wo du bei Levelaufstieg Dinge bekommst, die von vornherein klar sind. Das heißt ja aber nicht, dass es nicht NOCH bessere Systeme gibt, schon gar nicht heißt das, dass JEDER es so sieht.

Zudem ging es so oder so gar nicht um die Frage, ob die Lootsysteme wie von FH4 nun richtig gut sind oder nicht, sondern ob Lootsysteme PER SE, als generell auch besser sein können als GAR kein solches System - und in Deinem erweiterten Beispiel IST ja weiter hin ein Lootboxsystem drin, d.h. du widersprichst wiederum Deiner eigenen Aussage, dass Lootboxen ein Spiel zu 99,9% nicht besser machen könnten... ^^  Du stimmst ja auch mir bei meinem FH4-Beispiel zu, dass selbst ein aus Deiner Sicht schlechtes Lootsystem immer noch besser als GAR kein Lootsystem sein kann und wirfst es mir ja fast schon vor, dass ich die unattraktive loot-lose Variante als Gegenbeispiel nehme - dabei ist doch genau DAS der Punkt: kann ein Spiel mit Zufallsloot als eines ohne sein? Ja, kann es IMHO. 

 Also, wenn du da nicht den Widerspruch erkennst, dann kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen. Du kannst ja gern für DICH sagen, dass Dir ein System völlig ohne zufällige Belohnungen lieber ist - aber es zu verallgemeinern ist nicht korrekt, das tue ich ja auch nicht. Ich sage nur, dass viele Spieler es sicher besser finden - viele, nicht 99,9%...


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> .... wenn es nur um rein kosmetische Dinge geht. So ein Item ist dann halt wie kleiner Lottogewinn, da freut man sich und gut ist - man kann doch aber nicht ernsthaft dieses eine Item UNBEDINGT haben wollen und dann immer weitermachen, bis man es hat -


Also ich zieh meinen Chars gern was Schönes an - aber Echtgeld hab ich da bisher als sprichwörtliche Ausnahme von der Regel erst einmal für ausgegeben (Skin Bundle für HotS für ~10 Euro)
Und wenn mal Eventwoche(n) in HotS oder Overwatch sind, schau ich auch, daß ich irgendwas davon abbekomme (durch Spielen während des Events).

Und manche Skins sind ja auch recht gut gelungen und deutlich anders als der ursprüngliche Char. Siehe zB die Torbjörn Skins aus _Overwatch_:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und passend zum Jahresende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xaan schrieb:


> Hier spricht niemand von einem Recht auf ein bestimmtes Item.
> Eher geht es darum schlechtes Spieldesign auch so zu nennen. Lootboxen machen in 99,9% der Fälle ein Spiel nicht besser. Bestenfalls wird es "nur" nicht schlechter.


This.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Wenn ich bei einem Rollenspiel oder zB einem Far Cry-Ableger weiß, dass es eine besonders starke Waffe am Ort XY gibt, würde ich die natürlich versuchen, zu bekommen.


Sicher, das ist ja ein wichtiger Teil dieser Spiele.
Bei deinen Lootboxen würde das aber wegfallen, von daher leidet das Spiel erheblich.



> Und so was wie Diablo 2/3 spielt man auch nicht wirklich nur wegen der Handlung, sondern auch da man nach jede Gegnerschar hofft, ein besseres Item zu finden. Viele spielen Diablo 2/3 auch mehrfach durch, das würden sicher nicht so viele machen, wenn es da nur vorhersehbare immer gleiche Items an bestimmten Orten geben würde.


Ich schrieb deswegen von mir. Ich verstehe Diablo-Spieler genau Null. Ich würde vor Langeweile eingehen wenn ich 1000 Mal den gleichen Level abgrasen müsste. Mir wird meist schon beim 2. Mal langweilig, je nach Spiel zugegeben. Ich sehe eben keinen Sinn darin einen Charakter weiter aufzurüsten, wenn man das Spiel eh schon besiegt hat. Etwas anderes ist es bei Open World Titeln wie Skyrim oder meinetwegen GTA, wo man nach dem Durchspielen der Handlung oftmals noch 1000 andere Dinge zum Erledigen übrig hat.



> Du kannst doch auch beides haben, das schließt sich doch nicht aus. Du kannst in einem Rollenspiel beim Boss XY zB das "Schwert der lootariellen Beglaubigung" finden, das für die nächsten 20 Spielerlevel de stärkste Waffe sein wird, und gleichzeitig aber dort oder auch optischen Zufallsloot finden, oder als Belohnung für Aufgaben oder Levelaufstiege ne Schatzkiste mit Zufallsitems bekommen - wo ist denn dabei das Problem?


Der Unterschied zu Lootboxen ist eben der, dass man sich das erspielt. Ob der Boss nach dem Ableben nun die Items direkt fallen lässt oder eine Schatzkiste erscheint ist ja nur optisch ein Unterschied. Ich habe auch nichts gegen die eine oder andere "versteckte" Schatzkiste, die in der Welt rumsteht und die man für das Erkunden findet. 

Ich meine diese Lootboxen, die nach F2P Mechanik funktionieren und die letztlich einfach so zugreifbar sind (sofern man Geld zahlt oder irgendwelche Schlüssel eintauscht etc., die man auch gegen Geld bekommen kann). Das ist ja oft so, dass man die zunächst noch kostenlos kriegt, wenn man aber im Level aufsteigt wird es immer seltener und man soll dann bitte gerne Echtgeld zahlen. 
Diese Lootboxen können die ganze Spielmechanik ruinieren.


----------



## xaan (18. November 2018)

Was Diablo angeht: selbst Spieler die Freude am lootgrind haben, haben Grenzen. Das haben wir gut am Schicksal des Auktionshauses sehen können.

Wir erinnern uns: "dank" des Autkionshauses mussten Dropchancen für gute Items global gesehen so gering sein, dass das AH nicht völlig überflutet wird. Was zur Folge hatte, dass die Dropchancen für einzelne Spieler so verschwindend gering waren, dass ohne Verwendung des AH praktisch kein Spielfortschritt mehr möglich war.

...und siehe da. Blizzard musste einsehen, dass es das Spiel zerstört. Hätte man ja auch nicht absehen können, dass ein Spiel in dem die gesamte Progression aus Itemdrops besteht nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn die Dropchance kaputt ist.

Diese Erkenntniss lässt sich imo in einem gewissen Rahmen auch auf Lootboxen übertragen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, das ist ja ein wichtiger Teil dieser Spiele.
> Bei deinen Lootboxen würde das aber wegfallen, von daher leidet das Spiel erheblich.


  Wie jetzt "bei deinen" ? ^^  Ich dachte ich hätte mich schon längst klar genug ausgedrückt, dass es Spiele gibt, zu denen es gut passt, und zu anderen nicht, und dass es Lootbox-Systeme gibt, die ich selber scheiße finde, und andere völlig okay. Bei Multiplyergames zB passt so ein System logischerweise viel eher, vor allem wenn es rein optische Dinge sind, da viele Leute ein solches Spiel, da es eben keine Story hat und "nie endet", theoretisch ewig weiterspielen, so dass immer wieder neue Kleinigkeiten motivieren können. 

Und man kann ja wie gesagt auch beides verbinden. Du kannst auch bei Singleplayergames etlichet spezielle Items in ein Spiel einbauen, bei denen du genau weißt, dass Du sie für eine bestimmte Quest bekommst oder an einem bestimmten Ort findest, und zusätzlich kann es Zufallsdinge optischer Natur geben, ggf. auch als Belohnung für "Achivement" - das kann dann für einige Spieler eine Motivation sein, mehr als nur die Story durchzuspielen und es dann gut sein zu lassen. Es gibt ja auch Games, in denen man zb jagen kann oder Waffen herstellen kann usw., obwohl das für die Story überhaupt nicht nötig und wichtig ist. D.h. es gibt viele Gamer, die alle möglichen Dinge, die noch als Zusatz im Spiel vorhanden sind, durchaus annehmen und nicht "nur" die Story spielen wollen wie Du. 




> Diese Lootboxen können die ganze Spielmechanik ruinieren.


Dann sag das doch gleich und schreib nicht ständig "Lootboxen", als meinst du JEGLICHES System, in dem es (auch) welche gibt   Bei Dir klingt es echt so, als würdest du Lootboxen per se "verteufeln", egal wie sie gestaltet sind. Allein schon wenn du von "Spielmechanik" redest: damit können dann ja schonmal all die Games, in denen es nur um optische Dinge geht, NICHT gemeint sein, denn ob da jetzt der Gegner als Nikolaus oder als Domina antanzt, hat ja keinen Einfluss auf das Spiel (außer du bekommst davon einen Lachkrampf und verlierst deswegen... )


@xaan: ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass es keine Grenzen gäb, und ich meinte nicht, dass viele Leute es 10x und mehr durchspielen und viele immer noch mehrfach die Woche zocken oder so. Aber ohne das Zufallslootsystem wäre Diablo 2/3 nicht so erfolgreich gewesen, davon bin überzeugt. Gerade die "Sammelwut" ist da ein wichtiger Faktor, wegen dem RELATIV viele es nicht nur 1x durchgespielt haben, sofern sie nicht zu der anderen Gruppe Gamer gehören, die dem nichts abgewinnen können und es nicht mal 1x durchgespielt haben    ich selber hab auf das Aktionshaus von D3 geschi#!/, ich habe auch einige Freunde, die haben Diablo 3 oder auch 2 - genau wie ich - einfach nur 3-4x durchgespielt, sich alle paar Minuten über tolle Items gefreut und gut war's - welche NOCH beseren Items es gab, di man vlt im Auktionshaus kaufen konnte, war mir und vielen anderen echt VÖLLIG wurscht - es gab doch mehr als genug items, die gut genug waren und über die man sich gefreut hat. Mich würde eh interessieren, wie viele der Spieler, die Diablo 3 für ich sag mal mehr als 50h gespielt haben, das AH nennenswert oft genutzt haben... ^^ 


Der Punkt war nur: diese "Lootboxen" haben das Spiel für viele Leute motivierender gemacht als wenn es keine gegeben hätte. Diablo 2/3 war quasi die Mutter der heutigen Lootboxen. Das heißt nicht, dass das System bei Diablo perfekt war, und schon gar nicht, dass es die Mehrheit der Spieler für mehr als 30 Spielstunden fesseln "muss".


----------



## Spiritogre (18. November 2018)

@ Herbboy, ich meinte schon moderne Lootboxen und nicht normale Schatztruhen, wie sie seit Jahrzehnten in Spielen vorkommen. Das sollte ja wohl logisch sein.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Herbboy, ich meinte schon moderne Lootboxen und nicht normale Schatztruhen, wie sie seit Jahrzehnten in Spielen vorkommen. Das sollte ja wohl logisch sein.


 aber auch da gibt es völlig verschiedene Varianten! Du redest ja sogar von die Spielmechanik beeinflussenden Boxen. Was ist aber - ich habe das Beispiel ja genau erklärt - bei einem System wie bei Cod WW2: es gibt alle paar Wochen einen "Event" mit neuen Items, die rein optisch sind, und die bekommt man per Zufalls-Lootboxen. Man kann sich aber auch Items gezielt mit erspielter (!) Währung kaufen. Und die Items/Boxen werden NICHT seltener, je höher man levelt. Du kannst als Neuling den gleichen Kram finden wie einer, der Level 1000 hat. Das ist doch etwas VÖLLIG anderes als die Auswüchse, die Du beschrieben hast. Allein schon weil es kein bisschen die Spielmechanik beeinflusst.


----------



## xaan (18. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ohne das Zufallslootsystem wäre Diablo 2/3 nicht so erfolgreich gewesen, davon bin überzeugt.


Da wird dir auch niemand widersprechen. Zufallsbelohnungen an sich stehen nicht in der Kritik, sondern Lootboxen nach moderner Machart.

Die Verwirrung hast du gerade selbst erzeugt, indem du zuerst klassiche Zufallsbelohungen á la Diablo mit Lootboxen gleichgesetzt hast (obwohl es deutliche Unterschiede gibt), nur um dich direkt danach zu beschweren, dass wir alle nicht präzise genug klar machen welche Art von Lootboxen wir meinen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Da wird dir auch niemand widersprechen. Zufallsbelohnungen an sich stehen nicht in der Kritik, sondern Lootboxen nach moderner Machart.
> 
> Die Verwirrung hast du gerade selbst erzeugt, indem du zuerst klassiche Zufallsbelohungen á la Diablo mit Lootboxen gleichgesetzt hast (obwohl es deutliche Unterschiede gibt), nur um dich direkt danach zu beschweren, dass wir alle nicht präzise genug klar machen welche Art von Lootboxen wir meinen.


 Nein, ich setze es überhaupt nicht gleich, wie kommst du auf so ein seltsame Interpretation? ^^   Ich habe es nur als die "Mutter" der Lootboxen bezeichnet, da die Grundidee (Zufallsbelohnungen zur Motivation) die gleiche ist. 

Und "unpräzise" soll ja wohl ein schlechter Witz sein - ich habe doch extra SO viele verschiedene Beispiele gebracht, um zu zeigen, dass es eben ganz viele Arten von "Lootboxen" gibt - noch präziser unterscheiden geht doch gar nicht, das ist echt lächerlich, dass du das behauptest. Wer unpräzise ist sind eher andere, zB Spiritogre, der zuerst so schreibt, als würde er ALLE Lootboxen meinen (und du verteidigst ihn dann noch, dass er das sicher nicht meinte), dann schreibt er später

"Ich meine diese Lootboxen, die nach F2P Mechanik funktionieren und die letztlich einfach so zugreifbar sind (sofern man Geld zahlt oder irgendwelche Schlüssel eintauscht etc., die man auch gegen Geld bekommen kann). Das ist ja oft so, dass man die zunächst noch kostenlos kriegt, wenn man aber im Level aufsteigt wird es immer seltener und man soll dann bitte gerne Echtgeld zahlen. 
Diese Lootboxen können die ganze Spielmechanik ruinieren." 

worauf hin ich dann einen comment schreibe, dass er das doch gleich sagen soll, dass er nicht alle Lootboxensysteme meint, weil es ja eine Menge Lootboxen-Systeme gibt, die die Spielmechanik überhaupt nicht antasten und bei denen es auch nicht in späteren Leveln unwahrscheinlicher wird, bestimmte Dinge zu finden usw usw  -  und einen Comment später widerspricht er, dass er DOCH alle modernen Lootboxen zu meinen scheint - wft?!? ^^ DAS ist unpräzise, aber so was von! Oder er kommt auf einem anderen Level nicht ganz mit meinen Gedankengängen mit oder hat keinen Bock, es richtig zu lesen, denn allein mein Beispiel mit CoD W2 ist ja bereits NICHT ein System, wie er es beschrieben hat. Auch FH ist NICHT so. 

Hier tun halt einige so, als wären Lootboxen wie zB bei CoD WW2 das gleiche wären wie Lootboxen bei einem F2P-Titel inkl. erkaufbaren Vorteilen beim Spielerischen&co. Aber so ist es eben nicht, es gibt etliche Arten von Lootbox-Systemen, die einen fair und dezent, die anderen ausufernd und selbst für einen Fan pure Abzocke. Das ist wie Regen: es gibt Nieselregen, normalen Regen, starken Regen, Monsum… und je nach dem, was für ein Regen es ist, ist er gut auszuhalten oder eben auch nicht.  

Und worum es mir die ganze Zeit sowieso nur ging - das hab ich ver#!&4 noch mal auch zig mal geschrieben - ist lediglich, dass die GRUNDIDEE von Lootboxen per se doch nicht automatisch schlecht sein muss und man eben NICHT bei der Kritik an bestimmten Lootboxen-System immer so schreiben soll, als würde man ALLE Systeme meinen, außer man meint auch alle. Ich meine eben NICHT alle, sondern finde manche völlig ok, andere nicht. Die Frage ist immer, wie man es gestaltet und ob es überhaupt Bezahl-Boxen gibt was nicht zwingend so ein muss. Das ist alles. Dem würdest Du doch sicher zustimmen, oder nicht?  Ach nee, stimmt ja. Du warst ja der, der meinte, dass ein Spiel automatisch schlechter sein muss, nur weil es Lootboxen gibt - scheinbar egal welcher Art, denn du hast nicht präzise von bestimmten Systemen geredet, so dass ich davon ausgehen muss, dass du alle meinst...


----------



## Kartamus (19. November 2018)

Lootboxen sind toll!


----------



## TobiWan82 (19. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...



Zunächst einmal, die Diablo Diskussion geht in eine völlig falsche Richtung. Der Lategame Content von Diablo 3 hat eben nichts damit zu tun die Diablo Kampagne durchzuspielen. Mich wundert das sich da kein Diablo Spieler gemeldet hat. 

Ansonsten kann ich dich @Herbboy da nicht nachvollziehen. In welchem Spiel ist es besser immer die gleiche winzige Chance zu haben etwas zu finden, als entweder gezielt kaufen zu können, oder aber eine realistische Chance zu haben etwas an einen bestimmten Ort zu bekommen? Wenn es diesen Punkt gibt, wie kann man sich motiviert fühlen etwas zu "erfarmen" das aber so belanglos ist, dass es einem egal ist was man sich erfarmt?

Um bei deinem CoD Beispiel zu bleiben. Was gefällt dir besser? 

A- Jeden Monat gibt es 25 neue Items, jedes Item ist mit einer bestimmten Herausforderung verknüpft. 

B- Jeden Monat gibt es 100 neue Items, es gibt 25 Herausforderungen, für jede Herausforderung bekommst du Ingamewährung, mit der gesamten erspielten Währung kannst du bis zu 25 Items kaufen.

C- Jeden Monat gibt es 100 neue Items, es gibt 25 Herausforderungen, je 4 Items sind mit einer Herausforderung verknüpft, von denen du eines beim bestehen bekommst. Herausforderungen können mehrfach gemacht werden.

D- Jeden Monat gibt es 100 neue Items, es gibt 25 Herausfoderungen, für jede Herausforderung bekommst du zufällig eines der 100 Items. 

In allen Fällen, nach dem Monat verschwinden die Items aus der Lootrota für eine längere Zeit. In den Fällen A-C können die Belohnungen interessanter sein, je schwerer die Herausforderung ist, bei D entfällt es logischerweise.
Aus meiner Warte wäre D für mich die schlechteste Variante, aber vielleicht siehst du das anders.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal, die Diablo Diskussion geht in eine völlig falsche Richtung. Der Lategame Content von Diablo 3 hat eben nichts damit zu tun die Diablo Kampagne durchzuspielen. Mich wundert das sich da kein Diablo Spieler gemeldet hat.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich dich @Herbboy da nicht nachvollziehen. In welchem Spiel ist es besser immer die gleiche winzige Chance zu haben etwas zu finden, als entweder gezielt kaufen zu können, oder aber eine realistische Chance zu haben etwas an einen bestimmten Ort zu bekommen?


 Ich habe doch nicht gesagt, dass es immer "besser" sei, wenn es eine kleine Chance auf ein Item gibt ^^  Ich fasse mal zusammen, welche verschiedenen Möglichkeiten es geben kann für ein Lootboxensystem;

- "Lootboxen" heißt zunächst mal nur, dass es in einem Spiel Items gibt, die man nicht gezielt, sondern zufällig bekommt in Form von Boxen, Schatztruhe, Wheelspins und whatever. 
- die Items können für das Spielerische relevant sein, zB Waffen und Rüstungen, oder sie sind irrevelant, also optische Items oder auch Sonderwaffen, die die gleichen Werte wie normale Waffen haben, aber eine spezielle Optik.
- die Lootboxen kann man entweder durch Spielen bekommen oder durch Echtgeldkäufe oder durch beides
- die Items können entweder in einer angemessenen Zeit komplett erspielbar sein, allein schon weil es vielleicht nur zB 50 Items gibt, es kann aber auch sein, dass es ständig immer mehr Items gibt, so dass ein "sich Erspielen" unmöglich ist.
- es kann sein, dass alle Items mit der gleichen Chance in einer Lootbox sind, es kann aber auch sein, dass manche Items zB 1000 mal seltener als andere sind. 
- es kann auch Items geben, die ausschließlich durch Kauf-Lootboxen zu finden sind.
- es kann auch sein, dass es GAR keine Kauflootboxen gibt, sondern alles ausschließlich erspielbar ist
- es kann eine ingame-Währung geben, mit der man Items auch kaufen kann. Die Währung kann durch Spielen erlangt werden oder durch Echtgeld oder beides.
- und SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH kann das Spiel auch trotzdem einen üppigen Umfang an Items&co haben, die man durch Levelaufstiege, bestimmte Aufgaben und/oder an bestimmten Orten bekommt. Das wird doch durch Lootboxen nicht ausgeschlossen.

So, und je nach dem, welche der vielen möglichen Optionen man dann für ein Spiel auf welche Weise mixt, finde ich Lootboxen völlig in Ordnung oder ich finde sie absolut inaktzeptabel. Hinzu kommt, dass ich Leuten, die UNBEDINGT ein bestimmtes Item oder Item-Set oder gar "alle Items" wollen, obwohl die Chance darauf sehr gering ist, und daher entweder fast nur noch spielen oder viel Geld ausgeben, dringend einen Psychologen empfehle. Ach ja: ich finde übrigens auch, dass Kauf-Lootboxen nur in Games ab 18 drin sein sollten oder man eine Altersverifikation für den Loot-Shop braucht.






> Wenn es diesen Punkt gibt, wie kann man sich motiviert fühlen etwas zu "erfarmen" das aber so belanglos ist, dass es einem egal ist was man sich erfarmt?


 Den Satz versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. ^^  Ich rede doch gar nicht von Spielen, in denen man "farmt".  Da wäre ein Lootboxensystem sogar eher unsinnig, weil das PRINZIP des Spielt für die "Hardcorefans" des Games ja gerade das Farmen IST - oder?

Ich rede vor allem von kompetetiven Multiplayergames, bei denen man zusätzlich zu den zB Waffen, bei denen man beim Levelaufstieg bekommt, optische Items "gewinnen" kann.  Oder von zB Open World-Games, bei denen man zusätzlich zur Story und den Aufgaben der "Kampagne" auch Zufallsbelohnungen bekommen kann. zB Forza Horizon: man kann die "Story" spielen, Rennen fahren, sich von den Preisgeldern neue Autos kaufen und aufpimpen, und zusätzlich steigt man auch im Level auf und kann bei den Aufstiegen auch per Wheelspins gewinnen, bei denen man mehr Geld oder ein Auto oder optische Items bekommt - das ist dann halt eine Zusatz-Freude/Motivation für mich, bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen, Rennen zu fahren usw. und im Level aufzusteigen. Zu wissen, dass ich mit Glück den Ferrari bekomme beim Levelaufstieg, motiviert mich persönlich mehr als wenn ich GANZ genaz wüsste: bei Level 25 gbt es den VW Polo (gähn).

Also, es ist bei mir so: ich finde es gut, wenn ein Spiel mich zusätzlich dadurch motiviert, dass ich Zufallsbelohnungen bekomme, von denen mir immer wieder mal eine gut gefällt, so dass ich sie nutze. Das ist alles. 




> Um bei deinem CoD Beispiel zu bleiben. Was gefällt dir besser?
> 
> A- Jeden Monat gibt es 25 neue Items, jedes Item ist mit einer bestimmten Herausforderung verknüpft.
> 
> ...


 Redest du jetzt von Items zusätzlich zu den Waffen usw., die man sich sowieso erspielen kann? Und sind alle Items gleich selten oder nicht? Denn bei CoD gibt es Items, die seltener als andere sind. Das ist also nicht ganz so leicht, eine schwierige Frage, alle Varianten haben Vor- und Nachteile. Ich persönlich schwanke zwischen B und D, wobei ich bei D verlangen würde, dass man - falls die Herausforderungen unterschiedlich schwer sind - auch Boxen bekommen kann, in denen garantiert ein seltenes Item ist ODER in dem dann mehr Items sind als in den Boxen für leichter Herausforderungen.

Ich persönlich fänd für ein Multiplayergame an sich das bestehende CoD-System am besten: Erspielbare Dinge, die man beim Levelaufstieg und für bestimmte "Aufgaben" im Zusammenhang mit seinen Waffen bekommt, zB 50 Headshots mit der gleichen Waffe. Und zusätzlich gibt es tägliche, wöchentliche undr monatliche Aufgaben wie "50 MG Kills", für die man Boxen bekommt, in denen Zufallsitems drin sind. Auch für andere Ding im Spiel bekommt man ab und an eine Box. Für besondere Aufgaben oder langwierige bekommt man eine Box mit "gerantierten" Item-Arten, z.B. garantiert eine legendäre Waffentarnung oder mehrere Boxen oder so. Beim Spielen bekommt man zudem Währung, so dass man sich Items auch direkt kaufen kann. Und wenn es nach MIR ginge, könne man Bezahllootboxen komplett weglassen. Ich brauch die nicht. 

Bei Singleplayer-Games oder MMOS mit Story/Quest kommt dann noch dazu, dass es auch Items durch das Erfüllen von jeweils einer ganz bestimmten Quests geben sollte, und Items, die stets am gleichen Ort zu finden sind.


----------



## TobiWan82 (19. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich habe doch nicht gesagt, dass es immer "besser" sei, wenn es eine kleine Chance auf ein Item gibt


Und ich habe nicht von immer gesprochen, sondern nach einem Beispiel gefragt, in dem es besser wäre absoluten Zufall, einer beeinflussbaren Wahrscheinlichkeit vorzuziehen. Lootboxen sind letztlich absoluter Zufall und zum Beispiel Diablo Boss-Drops geben mir eine vorhersagbare Lootausbeute. 



> So, und je nach dem, welche der vielen möglichen Optionen man dann für ein Spiel auf welche Weise mixt, finde ich Lootboxen völlig in Ordnung oder ich finde sie absolut inaktzeptabel.


Das ist ja rein subjektiv und lohnt auch keiner Debatte ob und wann Lootboxen inakzeptabel sind. Meine Frage ist ja eher ob es irgendein Systen oder Genre gibt, in denen Lootboxen - von allen Arten der Belohnung die wir kennen - jemals die beste Wahl ist.



> Den Satz versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. ^^  Ich rede doch gar nicht von Spielen, in denen man "farmt".  Da wäre ein Lootboxensystem sogar eher unsinnig, weil das PRINZIP des Spielt für die "Hardcorefans" des Games ja gerade das Farmen IST - oder?


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hattest du im Ursprung den Vergleich zwischen Diablo Loot und den Lootboxen gezogen. Diablo ist zum großen Teilen ein reines Items farmen, man erspielt möglichst viele Items, um die Chance auf ein sehr gutes so hoch wie möglich zu halten. Falls du es nicht warst kannst du den Teil aber auch ignorieren.



> Ich rede vor allem von kompetetiven Multiplayergames, bei denen man zusätzlich zu den zB Waffen, bei denen man beim Levelaufstieg bekommt, optische Items "gewinnen" kann.  Oder von zB Open World-Games, bei denen man zusätzlich zur Story und den Aufgaben der "Kampagne" auch Zufallsbelohnungen bekommen kann. zB Forza Horizon: man kann die "Story" spielen, Rennen fahren, sich von den Preisgeldern neue Autos kaufen und aufpimpen, und zusätzlich steigt man auch im Level auf und kann bei den Aufstiegen auch per Wheelspins gewinnen, bei denen man mehr Geld oder ein Auto oder optische Items bekommt - das ist dann halt eine Zusatz-Freude/Motivation für mich, bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen, Rennen zu fahren usw. und im Level aufzusteigen. Zu wissen, dass ich mit Glück den Ferrari bekomme beim Levelaufstieg, motiviert mich persönlich mehr als wenn ich GANZ genaz wüsste: bei Level 25 gbt es den VW Polo (gähn).


Siehst du, das wäre zum Beispiel etwas, was ich eher als schwächeres Konzept empfinde. Ich fühle mich nicht belohnt wenn meine Leistung nicht von mir sondern einfach nur von stumpfsinnigen Glück abhängt. Ich würde auch nicht sagen "Jetzt war ich besonders gut/schlecht im Glücksrad drehen und werde daher weiterspielen".



> Ich persönlich fänd für ein Multiplayergame an sich das bestehende CoD-System am besten: Erspielbare Dinge, die man beim Levelaufstieg und für bestimmte "Aufgaben" im Zusammenhang mit seinen Waffen bekommt, zB 50 Headshots mit der gleichen Waffe. Und zusätzlich gibt es tägliche, wöchentliche undr monatliche Aufgaben wie "50 MG Kills", für die man Boxen bekommt, in denen Zufallsitems drin sind. Auch für andere Ding im Spiel bekommt man ab und an eine Box. Für besondere Aufgaben oder langwierige bekommt man eine Box mit "gerantierten" Item-Arten, z.B. garantiert eine legendäre Waffentarnung oder mehrere Boxen oder so. Beim Spielen bekommt man zudem Währung, so dass man sich Items auch direkt kaufen kann.


Dem gegenüber steht ein Konzept, bei dem ich zum Beispiel für die 50 MG Kills definitiv ein Skin für das MG bekomme, statt eine Box in der halt irgendwas drin ist.  Letztlich wohl auch eine Geschmacksfrage, aber für MG Kills finde ich eine Belohnung für´s MG persönlich besser, als dafür neue Sneakers für mein Avatar zu bekommen (was wiederum eine coole Belohnung für zB 10km gelaufen wäre).


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Und ich habe nicht von immer gesprochen, sondern nach einem Beispiel gefragt, in dem es besser wäre absoluten Zufall, einer beeinflussbaren Wahrscheinlichkeit vorzuziehen.


 Du hast geschrieben "In welchem Spiel ist es besser immer die gleiche winzige Chance zu haben etwas zu finden..."  - ich hab das so verstanden, als würdest du meinen, dass ich das immer besser finden würde. 



> Lootboxen sind letztlich absoluter Zufall und zum Beispiel Diablo Boss-Drops geben mir eine vorhersagbare Lootausbeute.


 Äh, jein. Du hast bei Diablo vorhersehbar einen Loot aus einem Pool an Items, der aber auch nicht grad klein ist. Was genau du bekommst, ist aber auch nur Zufall. Wenn du Pech hast, musst Du 200 mal den gleichen Gegner besiegen, bis das Item kommt, das du gern hättest, vlt sogar 2000 mal - ich kenne die genauen Droprates nicht. Das ist aber vom Prinzip her nichts anderes als bei Lootboxen, nur dass du bei Lootboxen nicht an einer Stelle des Spiels den immer gleichen Gegner besiegen musst, sondern Boxen im Laufe der Zeit oder für allgemeine Aufgaben bekommst. 

Die Frage ist halt immer, wie (un)wahrscheinlich es ist, ein Item zu bekommen, und vor allem: wie wichtig es ist! Bei Diablo haben die Items ja auch spielerische Bedeutung, vor allem wenn du ein Set komplettieren willst, weil es Boni bringt. Bei zb CoD ist das nicht so, es sind nur kosmetische Dinge. Kaufboxen per se brauche ICH nicht, aber wenn manch einer welche kaufen will, bitte, ist seine Sache. Aber ein Spiel mit SPIELERISCH relevanten Kauf-Lootboxen lehne ich komplett und strikt ab. Wäre Diablo ein reines Multiplayergame, hätte ich es auch nie gekauft, da ich es total scheiße finde, wenn andere Spieler, denen es das Wert ist, spielerisch relevante Items im Auktionshaus kaufen.

Natürlich ist es viel unschöner, wenn es zB insgesamt 200 Items gibt, von denen man 5 Stück haben will, aber die Chance ist 1/10.000 und nicht 1/200 darauf, dass man es nach Erfüllen einer Aufgabe bekommt - das hat aber nicht mit dem Grundprinzip von Lootboxen zu tun, denn dien können ja wie gesagt in zig verschiedenen Varianten umgesetzt werden. Auch in Diablo könnte man die Droprates so gestalten, dass man so gut wie gar keine Chance auf ein bestimmtes Item hat, und umgekehrt kann man in einem Spiel mit Lootboxen die "droprates" so gestalten, dass man bei einmaligem Durchspielend es Games jedes Item gefunden hat. 



> Das ist ja rein subjektiv und lohnt auch keiner Debatte ob und wann Lootboxen inakzeptabel sind. Meine Frage ist ja eher ob es irgendein Systen oder Genre gibt, in denen Lootboxen - von allen Arten der Belohnung die wir kennen - jemals die beste Wahl ist.


 es gibt keine "beste Wahl", weil es eben subjektive Ansichten sind. Auch "keine Lootboxen" ist für viele nicht die "beste Wahl", weil denen ein Spiel mit (zusätzlichen) Items per Lootboxen mehr Spaß machen würde. Andere finden ein Spiel schon scheiße, wenn ÜBERHAUPT Zufall dabei ist - das müssen dann noch nicht mal "Lootboxen" sein, sondern die mögen es allein schon nicht, wenn die Schatzkisten, die man beim Erkunden der Spielewelt öffnet, in einem Spiel zufällige Items droppen und man nicht genau weiß: auf dem Tisch in der der Hütte am kleinen See im Nordosten liegen genau 3 Goldmünzen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hattest du im Ursprung den Vergleich zwischen Diablo Loot und den Lootboxen gezogen.


 Richtig, und wenn Du meine Ausführungen liest, kannst auch niemals auf die Idee kommen, dass beides nichts miteinander zu tun hätte. Das Grundpinzip ist identisch: ein Pool aus Items, die zufällig als Belohnung anfallen können. Je mehr man spielt, desto mehr der Items sammelt man im Laufe der Zeit.  Bei Diablo halt "pro Gegner", bei "Lootboxen" im Laufe der Zeit durch verschiedene mögliche Ereignisse - das KANN wie bei Diablo ein Bosskampf sein, es kann ein Levelaufstieg sein, das Erfüllen eines "Achievements" und und und.



> Diablo ist zum großen Teilen ein reines Items farmen, man erspielt möglichst viele Items, um die Chance auf ein sehr gutes so hoch wie möglich zu halten. Falls du es nicht warst kannst du den Teil aber auch ignorieren.


 Das mag für die "Hardcore"-Diablo-Zocker so sein, dass das Spiel zu großen Teilen aus "Farmen" besteht. Aber an sich spielt das doch auch keine Rolle. Es geht doch nur um die Grundidee der zufälligen Belohnungen - die ist IMHO der Ideengeber für "Lootboxen": man MUSS nicht mehr unbedingt an dem immer gleichen Stellen "farmen" (ich persönlich halte das auch für elend langweilig), sondern kann sich auf das Spiel konzentrieren und bekommt die Items per Zufall über Belohnungsboxen. Ich mein: was, wenn bei Diablo die Gegner ganz einfach NICHT respawnen würden? Dann ginge es gar nicht, zu farmen, sondern man MUSS weiterspielen und hoffen, dass der eine oder andere Gegner ein ersehntes Item zwischen den ganzen VÖLLIG zufällig gewürfelten Waffen&co dropt.



> Siehst du, das wäre zum Beispiel etwas, was ich eher als schwächeres Konzept empfinde. Ich fühle mich nicht belohnt wenn meine Leistung nicht von mir sondern einfach nur von stumpfsinnigen Glück abhängt. Ich würde auch nicht sagen "Jetzt war ich besonders gut/schlecht im Glücksrad drehen und werde daher weiterspielen".


 Ja, das ist ja auch völlig ok so. Ich habe ja nie gesagt, dass jeder dadurch motiviert wird. Ich sage nur, dass es IMO völliger Käse ist, pauschal zu behaupten, dass Lootboxensysteme in keinem Spiel und für keinen Spieler besser sein können als das gleiche Game ohne so ein System, was manch ein comment aber zu meinen scheint.

Ich sehe das halt so: DASS ich eine Box oder einen Wheelspin oder so bekomme, verdanke ich meiner Leistung. Was genau ich bekomme, ist dann halt Glück - aber genau diese Überraschung ist für mich auch ein Reiz. Bei Diablo zB kann es Dir ja auch passieren, dass du den gleichen Boss 100 mal besiegst und nicht EIN Gegenstand dropt, den du PERSÖNLICH als Belohnung empfindest. Da kann man ebenso von "stumpfsinnigem Glück" reden. 

In vielen Games bekommt man zudem auch bei schwierigen Aufgaben garantierte besonders seltene Dinge - das ist dann auch eine Wertschätzung der Spielerleistung, die nicht jeder 0815-Casualgamer bekommt, weil der die Aufgabe halt gar nicht schaffen wird. zB 10 Headshots in 45 Minuten Team-Deathmatch sind gar nicht so leicht... dafür gibt es dann auch ne "seltenere" Box als wenn man die Tagesaufgabe "20 Gewehrkills - egal wie lange du dafür brauchst" erfüllt.



> Dem gegenüber steht ein Konzept, bei dem ich zum Beispiel für die 50 MG Kills definitiv ein Skin für das MG bekomme, statt eine Box in der halt irgendwas drin ist.  Letztlich wohl auch eine Geschmacksfrage, aber für MG Kills finde ich eine Belohnung für´s MG persönlich besser, als dafür neue Sneakers für mein Avatar zu bekommen (was wiederum eine coole Belohnung für zB 10km gelaufen wäre).


 Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass ein System, in dem es beides gibt, für mich optimal ist. Denn denk mal nach: GERADE wer viel spielt hat ja die Headshot-Tarnungen irgendwann eh alle - und wenn dann optische Items winken, gibt es eine Zusatzmotivation, weiterzuspielen. In den ersten 3-4 Prestige-Durchgängen bei CoD waren die Dinge, die man ganz gezielt freischalten konnte, das Wichtigste für mich, die optischen Items ne "Dreingabe". Irgendwann hatte ich aber quasi alles, und "dank" der Lootboxen als Belohnung hab ich dann viel häufiger ne Runde gespielt als wenn es die nicht geben würde.


----------



## TobiWan82 (20. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Äh, jein. Du hast bei Diablo vorhersehbar einen Loot aus einem Pool an Items, der aber auch nicht grad klein ist. Was genau du bekommst, ist aber auch nur Zufall. Wenn du Pech hast, musst Du 200 mal den gleichen Gegner besiegen, bis das Item kommt, das du gern hättest, vlt sogar 2000 mal - ich kenne die genauen Droprates nicht. Das ist aber vom Prinzip her nichts anderes als bei Lootboxen, nur dass du bei Lootboxen nicht an einer Stelle des Spiels den immer gleichen Gegner besiegen musst, sondern Boxen im Laufe der Zeit oder für allgemeine Aufgaben bekommst......Bei Diablo zB kann es Dir ja auch passieren, dass du den gleichen Boss 100 mal besiegst und nicht EIN Gegenstand dropt, den du PERSÖNLICH als Belohnung empfindest. Da kann man ebenso von "stumpfsinnigem Glück" reden.


Ok, jetzt halte ich einen kleinen Exkurs in Statistik für angebracht, denn ich denke wir reden über ein ähnliches Thema, gehen aber da sehr verschieden dran. Ich denke das funktioniert am besten an einem Beispiel das der Einfachheit halber massiv simplifiziert ist.

Sagen wir das Spiel DefintlyNotDiablo hat genau 1.000 Items und es gibt zwei Szenarien. 

Szenario 1, ein Boss hat ein Loottable mit 10 verschiedenen der 1.000 Items, wobei das häufigste zu 50% dropped und das seltenste mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von ~0.1% . 
Szenario 2 besagt einfach nur es dropped genau ein Item aus den 1.000, wobei auch hier das häufigste in sagen wir 0,5% der Fälle dropped und das seltenste eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 9,3326E^-302 % hat. 

Szenario 1 führt dazu das ich im Mittel 500 Spiele machen muss um es zu bekommen, in Szenario 2 kann ich gar nicht so oft spielen ohne meine Lebenszeit künstlich zu verlängern. Die Datenbasis für beide Szenarien ist dabei die Selbe, nur um die Anzahl der möglichen Items verschoben. Klar kann ich bei Szenario 1 Pech haben und kann auch nach 1.000 Spielen das Item nicht haben, genauso kann ich Glück haben und in Szenario 2 das Item beim ersten Try bekommen. Dennoch ist doch klar, dass die Form des "Glücks" hier völlig verschiedenen Definitionen und Ausmaßen unterliegt. Den Vorteil den eine Lootbox in diesem Beispiel hat, ich muss nicht immer zum selben Boss um vielleicht irgendwann mein Item zu kriegen, der offensichtliche Nachteil ist, ich werde es wahrscheinlich nie bekommen, außer durch reines Glück.



> das hat aber nicht mit dem Grundprinzip von Lootboxen zu tun, denn dien können ja wie gesagt in zig verschiedenen Varianten umgesetzt werden.


Ich weiß nicht ob du was anderes meinst, als ich verstehe, aber eine Lootbox hat per Definition genau nur eine Art der Umsetzung. Es ist jedes Item mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit enthalten. Dabei ist egal ob ich eine Gleichverteilung wähle, oder aber die Items gewichte. Es ist auch egal ob ich so etwas wie Premium-Lootboxen habe mit der Einschränkung mindestens ein seltenes Item oder ähnliches, denn das sagt lediglich nur aus, dass der Algorithmus (idR) zuerst 3 mal normal über alle Items geht und im Anschluss einmal über die Teilmenge der Seltenen. Sobald du aber an dem Grundsatz "alles kann enthalten sein" rüttelst und zum Beispiel sagst es skaliert an deinem Level/dem Gegner/der Schwierigkeit, bist du bei verkappten Droptables und nicht mehr bei Lootboxen. Btw ist das gerade das aktuelle Prinzip bei Diablo.



> ....sondern kann sich auf das Spiel konzentrieren und bekommt die Items per Zufall über Belohnungsboxen.


Da kommen wir zu dem Kern der ganzen Geschichte. Durch das oben aufgezeigte Beispiel, darf das was ich bekommen nicht von Wert sein, damit es nicht als unfair wahrgenommen wird und gleichzeitig bekomme ich es nur durch reinen Zufall. Das ist der Punkt an dem ich frage, wo ist dann da noch der Sinn dahinter daraus Motivation zu ziehen? Solange ich weiterspiele kriege ich zufälligen Krempel ohne eigentlichen Mehrwert, der keine Aussage über meine Leistung trifft. 

Das Prinzip hinter dieser Form der "Belohnung" ist genau genommen das exakte Gegenteil. Am Anfang wirst du damit zugeschmissen und der Belohnungsreflex bei dir wird getriggert. Umso mehr du aber spielst, umso knapper werden die Belohnungen, denn du levelst langsamer, du brauchst 10/100/1.000 Tötungen Tendenz aufwärts, die täglichen/wöchentlichen Boxen sind eigentlich nur da, damit du am Ball bleibst. Jetzt greift aber das die Freude über den 17. Hoddie nicht die Selbe ist wie über den ersten. Es wird zwar früh kognitiv ein Band zwischen dem Spiel und eine Form der Belohnung geknüpft, diese Belohnung wird aber nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr im selben Maß wahrgenommen. Das heißt die Motivation ist eigentlich das Gefühl vom Anfang wieder zu bekommen, was nie passieren wird. 



> Ich sage nur, dass es IMO völliger Käse ist, pauschal zu behaupten, dass Lootboxensysteme in keinem Spiel und für keinen Spieler besser sein können als das gleiche Game ohne so ein System, was manch ein comment aber zu meinen scheint.


Der in meinen Augen Fehler in diesem Statement ist, dass es eine Hop oder Flop Aussage ist. Denn niemand sagt "keine Belohnung ist besser als Lootboxen". Der Grundtenor ist, dass es viele bessere Methoden der Belohnung gibt als Lootboxen.



> Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass ein System, in dem es beides gibt, für mich optimal ist. Denn denk mal nach: GERADE wer viel spielt hat ja die Headshot-Tarnungen irgendwann eh alle - und wenn dann optische Items winken, gibt es eine Zusatzmotivation, weiterzuspielen. In den ersten 3-4 Prestige-Durchgängen bei CoD waren die Dinge, die man ganz gezielt freischalten konnte, das Wichtigste für mich, die optischen Items ne "Dreingabe". Irgendwann hatte ich aber quasi alles, und "dank" der Lootboxen als Belohnung hab ich dann viel häufiger ne Runde gespielt als wenn es die nicht geben würde.


Richtig, das kann man auf der Plusseite verbuchen. Auf der anderen Seite aber forciert es aber, dass du immer wieder das selbe machst, ohne dich neu zu fordern. Wozu sollte ich mein Spielstil verändern, wenn ich eh immer gleich belohnt werde? Der einfache Hintergrund ist, wöchentliche Kisten und dergleichen sorgen dafür, dass Server billig und ohne Aufwand bevölkert bleiben. Ein spielerischer Mehrwert entsteht für dich persönlich dabei nicht, außer den den du dir einredest. Wie zum Beispiel "Ich habe mir den Spin verdient". Letztlich ist es aber nur Beschäftigungstherapie, damit du da bleibst.

Einige meiner Vorschläge bezogen sich darauf alles Skillbezogen zu vergeben. Wer alle Belohnungen mit dem Scharfschützengewehr hat, kann sich dann ransetzen und sich alle MP-Belohungen holen und so weiter und so fort. Einerseits kann er immer wieder seinen bevorzugten Spielstil spielen und gleichzeitig wird er aus seiner Wohlfühlzone gerissen und muss leisten um Fortschritt zu generieren.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt halte ich einen kleinen Exkurs in Statistik für angebracht...
> 
> Szenario 1 führt dazu das ich im Mittel 500 Spiele machen muss um es zu bekommen, in Szenario 2 kann ich gar nicht so oft spielen ohne meine Lebenszeit künstlich zu verlängern. Die Datenbasis für beide Szenarien ist dabei die Selbe, nur um die Anzahl der möglichen Items verschoben. Klar kann ich bei Szenario 1 Pech haben und kann auch nach 1.000 Spielen das Item nicht haben, genauso kann ich Glück haben und in Szenario 2 das Item beim ersten Try bekommen. Dennoch ist doch klar, dass die Form des "Glücks" hier völlig verschiedenen Definitionen und Ausmaßen unterliegt. Den Vorteil den eine Lootbox in diesem Beispiel hat, ich muss nicht immer zum selben Boss um vielleicht irgendwann mein Item zu kriegen, der offensichtliche Nachteil ist, ich werde es wahrscheinlich nie bekommen, außer durch reines Glück.


 1) du brauchst mir das nicht vorrechnen, ich weiß durchaus, wie die Chancen gestaltet werden können    2)  Einspruch! Es hängt nämlich ganz simpel davon ab, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, ein Item in einer Kiste zu haben. Nur WEIL ein Spiel Lootboxen hat, muss die Chance auf ein Item doch nicht so gering sein, dass man es "wahrscheinlich nie" mit reinem Spielen bekommen kann. Das ist ja das, was ich die ganze Zeit klarmachen will: das Grundprinzip "Lootboxen" MUSS doch nicht mit irrwitzig kleinen Wahrscheinlichkeiten arbeiten. 

Bei CoD WW2 zB hab ich bei den ersten 4-5 "Events" alle Items bekommen, die der Event geboten hat sowie auch die "Basisitems", die nicht vom Event abhängen, indem ich jeden Abend 1-2h gespielt habe und dabei auch Aufgaben gemacht habe, bei denen man Lootboxen bekommt. idR war bei mind einer Aufgabe pro Tag auch ein Box mit garantiert einem Event-Item dabei. Durch das Spielen hab ich dann die Items gefunden, und die, die ich nicht gefunden hab, konnte ich virtuell kaufen, da man beim Spielen auch "Geld" verdient. Bei den späteren Events hab ich nicht mehr alles bekommen, aber ich hab es dann auch nicht mehr so sehr darauf angelegt. 



> Ich weiß nicht ob du was anderes meinst, als ich verstehe, aber eine Lootbox hat per Definition genau nur eine Art der Umsetzung. Es ist jedes Item mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit enthalten. Dabei ist egal ob ich eine Gleichverteilung wähle, oder aber die Items gewichte.


 Exakt das steht auch in meiner obigen Auflistung drin, auf welche Weise Lootboxen gestaltet werden können: 

_"Lootboxen" heißt zunächst mal nur, dass es in einem Spiel Items gibt, die man nicht gezielt, sondern zufällig bekommt
..
 es kann sein, dass alle Items mit der gleichen Chance in einer Lootbox sind, es kann aber auch sein, dass manche Items zB 1000 mal seltener als andere sind.  _




> Es ist auch egal ob ich so etwas wie Premium-Lootboxen habe mit der Einschränkung mindestens ein seltenes Item oder ähnliches, denn das sagt lediglich nur aus, dass der Algorithmus (idR) zuerst 3 mal normal über alle Items geht und im Anschluss einmal über die Teilmenge der Seltenen. Sobald du aber an dem Grundsatz "alles kann enthalten sein" rüttelst und zum Beispiel sagst es skaliert an deinem Level/dem Gegner/der Schwierigkeit, bist du bei verkappten Droptables und nicht mehr bei Lootboxen. Btw ist das gerade das aktuelle Prinzip bei Diablo.


 Ja - und? Ich sag ja nicht, dass man das besser finden muss als eine Belohnung, die IMMER der Schwierigkeit der Aufgabe angemessen ist. In etlichen Rollenspielen findest du doch auch Schätze&co, die an sich lächerlich sind bezogen auf das, was du eh schon hast. Das ist für MICH daher kein Argument, Lootboxen abzulehnen - wie gesagt aber immer nur als Zusatz zu einem "normalen" Belohnungsystem.



> Da kommen wir zu dem Kern der ganzen Geschichte. Durch das oben aufgezeigte Beispiel, darf das was ich bekommen nicht von Wert sein, damit es nicht als unfair wahrgenommen wird und gleichzeitig bekomme ich es nur durch reinen Zufall. Das ist der Punkt an dem ich frage, wo ist dann da noch der Sinn dahinter daraus Motivation zu ziehen? Solange ich weiterspiele kriege ich zufälligen Krempel ohne eigentlichen Mehrwert, der keine Aussage über meine Leistung trifft.


 Dass du unbedingt etwas willst, das stets einen Mehrwert bietet,  ist dann eben eine individuelle Ansicht. ICH freue mich auch schon, wenn ich eine Aufgabe geschafft habe. Selbst wenn es nur eine Nachricht wäre "toll, du hast es gepackt!" würde mich das mehr freuen als einfach nur gar nix. Wieso soll mich dann bitte "Zufallsloot" als Belohnung nicht noch mal ein wenig mehr motivieren? Wieso MUSS der Loot denn unbedingt und stets einen "angemessenen" Wert haben? Ich sag bei 9 von 10 Lootboxen halt "ach, nur Müll, Pech gehabt" und spiele weiter. Und bei der 10. Box ist dann was nettes drin und ich freu mich zusätzlich zu der Freude, die Aufgabe geschafft zu haben. 

Das kommt ja eben - zumindest bei Games, die ich meine - noch zu Items dazu, die man durch das Erfüllen von Aufgaben gezielt bekommen kann. Diese sind zB bei CoD WW2 trotzdem unglaublich üppig, man kann auch ganz ohne auf die Lootbox-Items aus zu sein hunderte Stunden CoD WW2 spielen, da es immer wieder neue Waffen gibt, für die man jeweils wieder alle Herausforderungen einer Waffe abschließen kann, wenn man will. 


btw: was machst du denn eigentlich bei Spielen, bei denen Du weißt, dass Du zwar eine für die jeweilige Leistung passende Belohnung bekommst,  bei der aber 9 von 10 für DICH trotzdem nutzlos sind ,weil du mit deinen aktuellen Items besser zurechtkommst? Das müsste aus Deiner Sicht dann ja genauso blöd sein wie ein Lootbox-System, bei dem halt aus Zufallsgründen nur 1 von 10 Items für dich echten Wert hat  



> Der in meinen Augen Fehler in diesem Statement ist, dass es eine Hop oder Flop Aussage ist. Denn niemand sagt "keine Belohnung ist besser als Lootboxen". Der Grundtenor ist, dass es viele bessere Methoden der Belohnung gibt als Lootboxen.


 Ich sage ja lediglich, dass Lootboxen ein Spiel nicht automatisch und pauschal, also egal wie man es gestaltet, SCHLECHTER machen, was eben hier sehr wohl gesagt wurde. Vor allem nicht wenn es nur On-Top auf noch dazukommt zu Dingen, die man sowieso sich erspielen kann. 



> Richtig, das kann man auf der Plusseite verbuchen. Auf der anderen Seite aber forciert es aber, dass du immer wieder das selbe machst, ohne dich neu zu fordern.


  Bei CoD würde ich auch ohne Lootboxen immer nur das selbe machen, sobald ich ein gewisses Level erreicht habe. Die Boxen geben aber neue Ziele und motivieren eben, sofern man der Typ dafür ist. 



> Wozu sollte ich mein Spielstil verändern, wenn ich eh immer gleich belohnt werde? Der einfache Hintergrund ist, wöchentliche Kisten und dergleichen sorgen dafür, dass Server billig und ohne Aufwand bevölkert bleiben. Ein spielerischer Mehrwert entsteht für dich persönlich dabei nicht, außer den den du dir einredest. Wie zum Beispiel "Ich habe mir den Spin verdient". Letztlich ist es aber nur Beschäftigungstherapie, damit du da bleibst.


 Davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit: Lootboxen können einen dazu motivieren, das Spiel weiterzuspielen, obwohl sie es an sich schon "durch" haben, oder länger zu spielen, bis man das nächste Ziel erreicht hat, in dem Falle eben eine Box. 

Man könnte das natürlich auch so machen, dass die Items durch neue Aufgaben GEZIELT erspielt werden können - klar, da hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Man kann aber nicht pauschal sagen, welche Methode nun "besser "wäre, das ist Ansichtssache. Ich persönlich finde es aber ganz nett, überrascht zu werden. Und es ist mir egal, aus welchem der beiden Gründw ein Item fast unmöglich zu haben ist: Grund 1 => weil die Chance auf einen Fund in der Lootbox bei 1/1Mio liegt oder Grund 2 => weil ich für das Item 5.000 Scharfschützenabschüsse machen müsste, was ich nie im Leben schaffen würde. DU siehst es vermutlich so: wer das Item bekommt, hat bewiesen, wie gut er mit den Sniperrifle ist und hat sich das dann verdient. Stimmt - aber MIR ist das wurscht, es weiß doch außer dem Spieler selbst eh - mit Verlaub - keine Sau, was das Item bedeutet, weil es SO viele Items gibt, dass man deren Bedeutung gar nicht erkennt würde, wenn sie nur an bestimmte Aufgaben gebunden wären. Ich nutze die Items ausschließlich, weil sie MIR persönlich optisch gefallen, aus keinem anderen Grund.




> Einige meiner Vorschläge bezogen sich darauf alles Skillbezogen zu vergeben.


 Falls ich Dich jetzt richtig verstehe: das kann man gern machen, ich schrieb ja nicht, dass die Systeme nicht verbessert werden können oder Leute mit viel Skill nochmal andere besondere Belohnungen erhalten können sollen, die man NICHT "irgendwann sowieso bekommt", wenn man nur lang genug spielt. Indirekt ist das bei CoD aber auch so, denn mit Skill bekommst du "wertvollere" Boxen, du kannst also zumindest schneller an seltene Items rankommen und hast eine größere Chance, ein Sammelset zu komplettieren, wenn du schwierigere Aufträge erfüllst - sofern es Dir denn wichtig ist, die Dinge zu haben. 



> Wer alle Belohnungen mit dem Scharfschützengewehr hat, kann sich dann ransetzen und sich alle MP-Belohungen holen und so weiter und so fort.


 genau so ist es ja in CoD WW2. Es gibt halt DAZU noch kosmetische Items in Lootboxen. Du hättest aber scheinbar gern AUSSCHLIESSLICH Items, die an ganz bestimmte Aufgaben gebunden sind? Das ist ja ok, und wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb ist das halt dann auch Ansichtssache - man kann es nicht pauschalisieren. Genau deswegen ärgern mich ja comments, die so tun, als wären Lootboxen immer und egal wie man sie umsetzt für jeden Spieler der Welt die schlechtere Option.


----------



## Zybba (22. November 2018)

Andreas Bertits schrieb:
			
		

> Lootboxen sind laut Ubi_Warlock nichts Schlechtes, wenn man sie korrekt in ein Spiel einbaut.


Der Aussage stimme ich absolut zu.
Wobei natürlich sehr subjektiv ist, was "korrekt" ausfällt und was nicht.


----------



## TobiWan82 (22. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) du brauchst mir das nicht vorrechnen, ich weiß durchaus, wie die Chancen gestaltet werden können    2)  Einspruch! Es hängt nämlich ganz simpel davon ab, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, ein Item in einer Kiste zu haben. Nur WEIL ein Spiel Lootboxen hat, muss die Chance auf ein Item doch nicht so gering sein, dass man es "wahrscheinlich nie" mit reinem Spielen bekommen kann. Das ist ja das, was ich die ganze Zeit klarmachen will: das Grundprinzip "Lootboxen" MUSS doch nicht mit irrwitzig kleinen Wahrscheinlichkeiten arbeiten.


Und siehst du da ist der Punkt beim ich mir schon dachte es ist besser es vorzurechnen. Das von dir beschriebene lässt sich mit Zufallsloot nur realisieren, indem die Menge der Items klein genug ist. Wenn die Menge wächst, sinkt logischerweise auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit. Entweder aller Items für eine Gleichverteilung, oder aber man erhöht einige und senkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit einiger anderer. Solange ich weiterhin alles in den Boxen finden will, muss logischerweise die Gesamtmenge die Wahscheinlichkeit 1 abbilden. Füge ich der Menge Elemente hinzu, sinken die Wahrscheinlichkeiten der Einzelereignisse. Die andere Option ist eine Rota, aber da habe ich dann das Problem, dass Items rausrotieren. Wodurch ich am Ende die Wahl habe zwischen kriege ich nicht weil rausrotiert und kriege ich mit fast absoluter Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, da der Pool zu groß ist. 


> Bei CoD WW2 zB hab ich bei den ersten 4-5 "Events" alle Items bekommen, die der Event geboten hat sowie auch die "Basisitems", die nicht vom Event abhängen, indem ich jeden Abend 1-2h gespielt habe und dabei auch Aufgaben gemacht habe, bei denen man Lootboxen bekommt. idR war bei mind einer Aufgabe pro Tag auch ein Box mit garantiert einem Event-Item dabei. Durch das Spielen hab ich dann die Items gefunden, und die, die ich nicht gefunden hab, konnte ich virtuell kaufen, da man beim Spielen auch "Geld" verdient. Bei den späteren Events hab ich nicht mehr alles bekommen, aber ich hab es dann auch nicht mehr so sehr darauf angelegt.


Da belegst du empirisch meine zweite Aussage, da das Spiel letztlich nicht fordert, hat die Motivation gerade einmal für 4-5 Events gereicht. Danach greift hin und wieder das Belohnungszentrum bei dir ein um es nochmal anzumachen, aber da das ursprüngliche Gefühl des neuen nicht mehr greift, flaut es schnell wieder ab.



> Dass du unbedingt etwas willst, das stets einen Mehrwert bietet,  ist dann eben eine individuelle Ansicht. ICH freue mich auch schon, wenn ich eine Aufgabe geschafft habe. Selbst wenn es nur eine Nachricht wäre "toll, du hast es gepackt!" würde mich das mehr freuen als einfach nur gar nix. Wieso soll mich dann bitte "Zufallsloot" als Belohnung nicht noch mal ein wenig mehr motivieren? Wieso MUSS der Loot denn unbedingt und stets einen "angemessenen" Wert haben? Ich sag bei 9 von 10 Lootboxen halt "ach, nur Müll, Pech gehabt" und spiele weiter. Und bei der 10. Box ist dann was nettes drin und ich freu mich zusätzlich zu der Freude, die Aufgabe geschafft zu haben.


Die Fragestellung ist ja nicht "würdest du dich mehr über Lootboxen freuen, als über nichts", sondern "würdest du dich mehr über Lootboxen freuen, als über eine auf die Aufgabe zugeschnittene Belohnung". Ich behaupte ja auch nicht das andere Spiele nicht den Mechanismus der leeren Belohnung verwenden um dich bei der Stange zu halten. Oft sind das aber die Drölfmillionen Kisten die in der Welt herumliegen. Wenn aber ein Spiel Fortschritte darüber belohnt, ist es aus meiner SIcht ein markanter Designfehler.



> btw: was machst du denn eigentlich bei Spielen, bei denen Du weißt, dass Du zwar eine für die jeweilige Leistung passende Belohnung bekommst,  bei der aber 9 von 10 für DICH trotzdem nutzlos sind ,weil du mit deinen aktuellen Items besser zurechtkommst? Das müsste aus Deiner Sicht dann ja genauso blöd sein wie ein Lootbox-System, bei dem halt aus Zufallsgründen nur 1 von 10 Items für dich echten Wert hat


An der Argumentation sehe ich gleich zwei Probleme. Zum einen sehe ich dann das eine wertige Belohnung gedropped ist, statt einfach nur Müll. Sie bringt mir persönlich zwar nichts, aber ich erhalte die Information das es für die erbrachte Leistung einen gewissen Gegenwert erhalte. Sprich das Belohungszentrum wird possitiv bestätigt, statt negativ wie bei 9/10 der Lootboxen. Zum anderen sind wir dann wieder im Bereich der Wahrscheinlichkeiten, bei denen eine zugeschnittene Belohnung in viel mehr Fällen positiv sein wird, als eine zufällige. Deine Beispiele funktionieren oft nur unter der Prämisse gutes Lootboxsystem vs schlechte Droptables.



> es weiß doch außer dem Spieler selbst eh - mit Verlaub - keine Sau, was das Item bedeutet, weil es SO viele Items gibt, dass man deren Bedeutung gar nicht erkennt würde, wenn sie nur an bestimmte Aufgaben gebunden wären. Ich nutze die Items ausschließlich, weil sie MIR persönlich optisch gefallen, aus keinem anderen Grund.


Da könnte man den Nebenschauplatz der Eigen- und Fremdwahrnehmung aufmachen. In den meisten Fällen interessiert dich nämlich eigentlich nicht, ob andere das wahrnehmen, ansonsten würdest du dich in einem Singleplayerspiel gar nicht über ein neues gutes Item freuen. Oder denkst du deine Freude ist größer, wenn du in einem Multiplayer ein besseres Item bekommst?


> Genau deswegen ärgern mich ja comments, die so tun, als wären Lootboxen immer und egal wie man sie umsetzt für jeden Spieler der Welt die schlechtere Option.


Wie bereits gesagt, habe ich die Optionen Lootboxen oder nichts, ja ist die Lootbox die bessere Wahl für mich. Kommt es aber zu Lootboxen oder eine andere Form der Belohnung, die im Umfang und Qualität die selben Parameter erfüllt, würde ich mich immer für die andere entscheiden.


----------

